# Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren



## Oliver (4. August 2008)

*Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Insgesamt sechs Leser haben die Gelegenheit, jeweils eines von sechs Gehäuse zu testen. Zusammen mit dem Onlineshop Caseking.de loben wir dreimal das Aerocool High Tech 7 Pro und dreimal das Zegamax Phantom aus. Verläuft der Test nach unserer Zufriedenheit, verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester.
*
Zegamax Phantom*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technische Daten: * 

Maße: 205x456x505mm (BxHxT)
Formfaktor: ATX, Micro-ATX
Gewicht: ca. 11,2 kg
Laufwerksschächte:
- 4x 5,25 Zoll (extern)
- 2x 3,5 Zoll (extern)
- 5x 3,5 Zoll (intern)
Lüfter:
- 1x 80mm (Front, 4-Pin Molex)
- 1x 80mm (Seitenteil, Red LED, 4-Pin Molex)
- 1x 80mm (Seitlicher Steg, 4-Pin Molex)
- 1x 120mm (Rückseite, 4-Pin Molex)
- 1x 80mm (Seite, optional)
I/O Panel:
- 2x USB
- 1x je Audio IN / OUT
Erweiterungsslots: 7



*Aerocool High Tech 7 Pro*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technische Daten:* 

Maße: ca. 220x430x440 mm (BxHxT)
Material: 0,6mm SECC, Aluminium (Mesh-Front)
Formfaktor: ATX, Micro-ATX
Lüfter:
- 1x 400x400mm (Seitlich)
- 1x 120x120x25mm (Front, optional)
- 1x 120x120mm (Rückseite, optional)
Laufwerksschächte: 
- max. 7x 5.25 Zoll (extern)
- max. 1x 3,5 Zoll (extern, in 5,25 Zoll Schacht)
- max. 3x 3,5 Zoll (intern, in 5,25 Zoll Schacht)
Erweiterungsslots: 7
I/O Panel:
- 2x USB 2.0
- 1x eSATA
- 1x je Audio IN/OUT
 
 Weitere Bilder der Gehäuse befinden sich im Anhang.   

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester


Eine formlose Bewerbung als Antwort auf dieses Posting genügt. Bitte macht Angaben zu den Teilnahmebedingungen und warum ihr eines der Gehäuse testen wollt und bitte listet eure Komponenten auf (CPU, Mainboard, etc.). Die Bewerbung ist bis zum *17.08.2008 23:59 Uhr* möglich.
*
Nachtrag: Weil ich am 18. und 19.08. nicht in der Redaktion bin, werden die Gewinner erst am Mittwoch bekannt gegeben.*


----------



## Las_Bushus (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein -- bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben -- Eh doch ja, es mussten schon einige unter mir leiden. Auch gemoddet habe ich schon einige Gehäuse. 
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben -- Ich gebe mir mühe und werde mir auch Hilfe suchen .
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen -- Das ist kein Problem.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) -- sollte möglich sein
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen -- Ich wüsste nichtmal wo ich das noch veröffentlichen sollte...
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen -- Nö, will es ja ausgiebig testen und dann wahrscheinlich behalten.
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen -- Ok
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester -- Prima !

Hardware:

CPU: Phenom 9850BE (Zurzeit mit Wasser gekühlt, für den Test würde ich mir dann den Zallman 9700 und den Boxed Kühler organisieren.)
Mainboard: M3A32-MVP
Speicher: 4x 1GB Cruical Ballistix 800mhz CL4 DDR2
Graka: ATI 4870
2 HDDs
1 DVD-Brenner

Ich hoffe das reicht an Infos.

MfG

Las_Bushus


----------



## Special_Flo (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein >>_Bin ich._
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben >>S_chon mehrere Gehäuse z.B. Acryl Gehäuse_
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben >>_Kann ich Mit Word geht alles.._
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen >>_Werde ich schaffen, mit Handy oder mit Digi-Cam_
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) >> _Werde ich schaffen _
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen >> _OK_
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen >>_schon Klar._
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen >>A_uch klar_
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester >> _Optimal_

Jetzige Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core2Duo E4300 @ 3GHz
RAM: Misch Masch aus G.Skill, Corsair und A-Data
GRAKA: XFX 8800GTS 320MB(G80)
MAINBOARD: ASUS P5B
2 HDD's>> 1xF1(1TB) + 1xMaxtor
1 DVD Brenner
1 DVD Rom

Für den Test werde ich meine Hardware benutzen und 
  ein ASUS A8N SLI-SE mit Opteron 170. 
  Der Kühler wird dann ein AMD Boxed Kühler und Zalman 9700NT 
bzw. INTEL BOXED Kühler und Zalman 9700NT.

mfg Special_Flo


----------



## Fransen (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Ich bewerbe mich nun auch mal....


PCGHX Mitglied bin ich jetzt schon einige Zeit und würde mich freuen, der Community, einen Test von einem der Gehäuse zu präsentieren.

Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen habe ich schon viel gesammelt, sei es beim Zusammenbau und Umbau/Modding von jenen oder dem einfachen lesen von Testberichten.
Mit den Positiven- sowie Negativen Eigenschaften von Gehäusen hab ich daher schon viel, machmal leider auch zu viel negative,  Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Foto's zu machen ist kein Problem, da ich eine Canon Ixus 70 und eine Konica Minolta Dimage X31 mein eigen nennen darf.


Meine Schreibe sollte eigentlich ganz in Ordnung sein

Falls die Entscheidung auf mich fallen sollte und euch mein Test gefällt, werde ich das Gehäuse (natürlich erst nach dem Test) meinem Bruder überlassen, da der sich in nächster Zeit einen PC zusammenbauen möchte und dafür einen Unterbau benötigt.

Vergleichen könnte ich das Gehäuse mit einem Shark. Rebel9 und einem OEM Gehäuse.
Wert lege ich bei einem Gehäuse auf die Verarbeitungsqualität, die Mobilität (z.b Gewicht), den Aufbau des Innenlebens (durchdachte Bohrungen für die Lüfter etc.).

Mich interessiert besonders der Vergleich Shark. Rebel9 und einem der Gehäuse, da ich mal wissen möchte, ob sich der Aufpreis zu einem Zegamax Phantom oder Aerocool High Tech 7 Pro wirklich lohnt oder man mit einem "Low Budget Gehäuse" besser fährt.

Weiterhin interessiert es mich ob der 400mm Große Lüfter des Aerocool die Kühlleistung steigert oder eventuell sogar beeinträchtigt (Luftverwirbelung)??

Ist das Zegamax Gehäuse wirklich so variabel wie angepriesen oder mehr schein als sein??
Kann ein Rebel 9 mit ihm, in der angepriesenen Variabilität und Verarbeitung mithalten oder sollte man doch zum teurern Zegamax greifen??

Wie sieht es mit dem Kabelmanagement aus??

Fragen über Fragen und es wäre mir eine Ehre, diese zu beantworten.


Meine Hardware besteht aus:

AMD 5200+ X2 @ 3037 MHz
Asus M2N-E
Corsair XMS2 -->> machen max 510MHz
HD 2900XT
Shark. Reb. 9 Eco
Zalman 9500
2x Samsung HD501LJ, wobei sich eine der beiden gerade in einer Umtauschaktion befindet......
MSI PCI-Wlan Karte
div. Lüfter

Weiterhin könnte ich zurückgreifen auf, falls Papa diese mir zur Verfügung stellt:

Q9450
Asus Maximus 2 Formula
8800GTS (G92)
OCZ 2X1024er DDR3 -->> Der OC-Tipp, der letzten PCGHX-Ausgabe



Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen


Greeze
Fransen


----------



## KvD (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein >>joa
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben >>vorhanden
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben >>kein Dind dank Word
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen >>nagelneue Ixus steht bereit
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) >>ehrensache!!!
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen >> Super!
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen >>normal
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen >>auch klar
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester >> besser gehts nicht

ich würde das case auf lukü und evlt wakü tauglichkeit testen

HW:

e8600 @ 4-5ghz 
P5Q-del
8gb ram
bis zu 6 HDDs
3 DVD-Brenner
8800gts, oder wahlweise ein 4870 cf

gruß

KvD


----------



## HeNrY (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Ich bewerb mich auch mal ganz dreist 

Warum ich ein Case testen möchte?
Tjo, mein aktuelles ist ein Chieftec Mesh (LCX-01SL-SL-B) welches seine besten Tage hinter sich hat und so langsam aber sicher auseinander fällt. Ich weiß auch nicht woran das liegt.. vielleicht an den Transporten zu LANs. Naja, auf jeden Fall würde ein "Tapetenwechsel" sicherlich lohnen, zumal ich gespannt bin, wie sich das Lüfterdesign der Gehäuse auf die Hardware auswirkt.

Meine aktuelle Hardware besteht aus:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0-Stepping (zum Zocken auf 3,0 GHz)
MB: Gigabyte P35 DS3P Rev 1.1
GPU: HD 2900 Pro @ XT
RAM: 4 GiB von MDT (waren damals im Angebot, pro GiB hatte ich 7€ bezahlt )
HDDs: Seagate Barracuda: 160 GiB 7200.9, 320 GiB 7200.10, 500 GiB 7200.11
LWs: DVD-Brenner von LG @ SATA und ein DVD-Laufwerk @ IDE
Dazu kommt noch eine Laing Pro die aktuell im Floppykäfig sitzt und ihr Wasser aus einem DangerDen-AGB in einem 5 ¼ Zoll-Schacht sitzt. Oben auf dem Gehäuse sitzt aktuell mein Dualradi.
#Edith sagt, dass in seinem Case auch noch ein Enermax Liberty 500 Watt verbaut ist und bald noch eine X-Fi Music#

// @KvD: wie kann man sich sowas als Schüler leisten? //


----------



## Oliver (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Kleiner Tipp:



> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben


Die Berücksichtigung dieser Teilnahmebedingung bei der Bewerbung könnte hilfreich sein 

Nutzen den Edit-Knopf, ihr solltet!


----------



## moddingfreaX (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Hallo Olli  
Danke dass du auf den Leseretest-Sammelthread acht gegeben hast!
Natürlich bewerbe ich mich auch hiermit für den Lesertest der oben genannten Gehäuse:

Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
*Bin ich schön länger und immer noch sehr aktiv!*
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
*Durch langjähriges Modding an meinem Gehäuse weiß ich auf jeden Fall worauf es bei einem guten Gehäuse ankommt!*
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*11 Jahre Deutsch am Gymnasium müssten reichen! (Bin ja nicht umsonst Newsschreiber )*
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
*Meine Digicam steht bereit!*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
*Darauf freue ich mich besonders! *
  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
*Werde ich zwar nicht tun, aber ne nette Option! *
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
*Sonst kann ichs ja nicht testen!*
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
*Klar!*
 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
*Juhuuuu...! 

Warum ich das Gehäuse will?
*Leider habe ich mein gesamtes Geld in meine Hardware investiert und blieb dabei immer bei meinem alten Komplett-PC Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo J Gehäuse. Es wurde schon tausendmal gemoddet und umgebaut und langsam wäre es an der Zeit ein neues Gehäuse zu besorgen.
Aufgrund der Micro-ATX Bauweise dieses Gehäuses verhindert es mir, ein ATX Mainboard und eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen!

*Meine Hardware:
**AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+
Gigabyte GA-MA69GM-S2H
Sapphire Radeon HD4850
Samsung HD250HJ
Samsung SH203D
Be-Quiet! BQT-E5 400 Watt
* 
Die anderen (relativ unwichtigen) Daten können in meinem Sysprofile, erreichbar über meine Signatur, eingesehen werden.

*MFG, 
Euer
*


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo,

Ich würde auch nur zu gerne eines der sechs Gehäuse testen.
Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle und akzeptiere ich natürlich, auf eine ordentliche Schreibe lege ich besonders viel Wert.
Es würde mir sehr gelegen kommen, da ich sowieso geplant hatte, mir ein neues Gehäuse zuzulegen.

Meine Hardware:


Tagan BZ Series 500W (Piperock)
E7200
IFX-14
MSI P35 Neo2-FR
Geforce 8800GTS 640MiB, gekühlt von einem modifizierten Xigmatec Battle Axe
Samsung Spinpoint F1 320GiB
Sharkoon Rebel9 Eco


----------



## Micha-Stylez (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein - Jop bin ich
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben - Hab schon viele Gehäuse für andere Leute getestet und Hardware darin verbaut
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - Sollte kein Problem sein 
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen- 1A Casio Cam vorhanden
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) - Dafür würde ich mir genug Zeit nehmen um einen ordentlichen Bericht zu verfassen
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen - Kann man gerne machen 
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen - Würde es dann eh behalten , wenn man schon so eins bekommen sollte
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen - Ist okay !
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester - Besser gehts doch gar nicht 

Hardware :
Corsair TX 650 Watt
Intel Core 2 DUO E8400 @ 3,6GHZ
Asus P5K
4 x OCZ Platinum PC 6400
Gainward Geforce 9600GT Golden Sample @ 785 / 2000 / 1100 
CPU Kühler Zalman CNPS 9700LED / BOXED zum Vergleich ist auch vorhanden
Samsung DVD RW+ /- R + / - Light Scribe
(Optional) TV Karte Hauppage DVB-T /DVB-S PCI
mehr als genug Gehäuse Lüfter von Revoltec und anderen Herstellern 

Ich habe für viele Freunde und Bekannte schon PC´s zusammen gebaut , und daher auch viele Gehäuse gesehen und man erkennt schon nach ein paar gesehenen Gehäsuen wo sich Mängel verstecken und wo die Verarbeitung eher mangelhaft ist !
Ich selber sitze schon seit 2 Jahren auf meinem Hyrican Gehäuse , das von der Verarbeitung her gut ist , aber zu klein für akuelle Hardware !
Ich selber nutze mein PC im Wohnzimmer als Multimedia / Gaming PC und könnte euch einen Test bieten , in dem man auch die Wohnzimmer tauglichkeit testen kann ! Ich könnte zusätzlich noch die Geräuschkulisse dokumentieren da ich hier zuhause auch ein Schallpegelmeßgerät habe!
Da ich eh auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse bin würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen an diesem Test teilnehmen zu dürfen !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michael


----------



## RomeoJ (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Mahlzeit,

uhi das ist mal ein schöner Lesetest...

Hiermit möchte ich mich um eine Case als Lesetester bewerben.

        Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein >>...bin ich zu 100%..

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben >>auch das habe ich..

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben >>..autokor..Denke habe eine solide Schreibweise..

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen >> Auch das kann ich..

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) >> Das mit Sicherheit..

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen >> Nunja mal schauen

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen >>das wäre ja noch schöner...

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen >> AGB`s gelesen und abgezeichnet

- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester >> Traumhaft..


So nun zu meinen Komponenten:

QX9650 gekühlt mit IFX14
Gigabyte-X38-DS5
4 x 1024MB PC8500 Mushkins
GTX280 XXX Edition
2x 150GB WD 10k rpm RAID 0 als BS - Platten
750GB Spintpoint F1
2x 160GB Samsung
Tagan 900W Netzteil...

....und vieles mehr....


ich würde mich über eine positive Nachricht freuen...

So far so good...

greetz

RomeoJ


----------



## Alex2201 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hier mit Bewerbe ich mich auf eins der 6 Gehäuse!

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein --> Bin ich  
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben --> ja hab ich, Schon mehre Zerlegt und wieder zusammen gebaut
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben --> Denk ich und Hoffe ich
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen --> Machbar auch wenn sie ab und zu Wackelig sind ^^
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) --> Sicher Sicher
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen --> Muß nicht sein aber könnte man vieleicht machen
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen --> Verkaufen nein Danke bin auf der suche nach einem Neuen Gehäuse
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen --> Das versteht sich von Selbst
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester --> Supi

Meine Hardware:
Rechner 1
AMD Phenom X4 9750 
GigaByte GA-MA790X-DS4 (rev. 1.0)
OCZ DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit(Special Ops Edition)
Samsung HD321KJ 320 GB (SpinPoint T166)
LG Electronics GH-20LS schwarz
500W OCZ Stealth X Stream
Sapphire HD3870 SSF 512MB 2xDVI/TV (DDR4) 			

Rechner 2
AMD Athlon x2 4850
GigaByte GA-MA78GM-SH2 (mATX)
OCZ DIMM 2 GB DDR2-800 Kit (ATI CrossFire Edition)
Samsung HD501LJ (500 GB)
LG GGW-H20L (Blu-ray Brenner)
400W CoolerMaster ExtreamePower
PowerColor HD4850 512 MB mit Accelero S1 Rev.2 und 2x XigmaTeck XLF-F8253


Es stehen noch Mehre Lüfter zu Verfügung von der Größe 60 mm bis 140 mm

und im Laufe der Nächsten Woche warscheinlich noch eine Wasserkühlung


Ich sag schon mal Danke


----------



## skywalker2 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein >>> bin ich 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben >>> habe ich ( zwar nicht so viel aber es reicht)
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben >>> Das läuft von alleine
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen >>> da kann ich viele von machen 
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) >>> das ist OK
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen >>> aber nur wenn ich möchte )
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen >>> habe ich nicht vor 
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester >>> Das finde ich cool

Meine Hardware :

CPU Typ : AMD Athlon 64, 2200 MHz (11 x 200) 3700+
Motherboard Name : Asus A8NE-FM        

Arbeitsspeicher : 2048 MB  (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)

Grafikkarte :   NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT  (256 MB)

Soundkarte :  Creative SB X-Fi XtremeMusic/Platinum Sound Card

Festplatte : 2x   WDC WD1600JD-55HBB0  (149 GB, IDE)

So jetzt das warum :

Ich möchte mir ein neues System aufbauen , habe aber keine Lust das mit meinem Alten Gehäuse zu machen. Da wird es langsam zu eng drin.

MfG 

Skywalker2


----------



## Fabian (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Also hiermit Bewerbe ich mich auch für den Lesertest des oben genannten Gehäuses.
Ich bin schon seit längerem aktives Mitglied im Pcgh Extreme Forum und habe eine ordentliche schreibe(außer wenn man meine Handschrift sieht).
Bilder machen ist kein Problem,da wir eine Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera besitzen,und zwar eine Canon EOS 500D.
Wenn ich das Glück hätte eines dieser Gehäuse zu gewinnen,würde ich einen ausführlichen Testbericht schreiben..und mir dafür genug Zeit nehmen,damit er gut wird.
Ich habe schon viele Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen gesammelt,teils gute,teils schlechte.
Ich bin eigentlich skeptisch gegenüber Seitenlüftern,aber vielleicht beweist das Gehäuse mir ja genau das Gegenteil.
Vielleicht veröffentliche ich den Testbericht NACH der Testlaufzeit in anderen Foren,mal schaun.
Ich werde das Gehäuse auch nicht während der Testlaufzeit weiterverkaufen
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen-akzeptiert
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester-gerne
*
Hardware:
*
Biostar TP35D2-A7(max. Fsb 530)
E2160 @ 3,3 ghz(max. FSB: 423)
2 Gb Crucial 667 mit micron chips(max. ddr2-1050)
xfx 8800 GT
Scythe Ninja Plus rev.2

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich einer der Gewinner wäre,weil ich immer das maximum bei der Kabelverlegung heraushole und den Luftstrom optimiere.
Des weiteren macht es mit sehr viel spaß am Gehäuse herumzubasteln.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Fabian


----------



## max00 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hiermit melde ich mich dann mal zur Anmeldung:

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
_Sonst würd ich das hier jetzt wohl nicht schreiben._
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
_Hab, ein stark auf Kühlung ausgelegtes und optimiertes, Aerocool
  Aeroengine II mit Zalman Lüftersteuerung - würd mich aber wieder
  einmal auf etwas neues freuen._ _Außerdem hab ich schon des öfteren PCs
  für Freunde und Familie zusammengebaut._
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
_Davon bin ich überzeugt._
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
_Eine Digitalkamera ist vorhanden._
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
_Wollte ich immer schon einmal machen - hatte aber leider noch keine
  Gelegenheit._
  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
_Hab schon ein paar im Sinn._
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
_Werde ich wahrscheinlich danach auch nicht._
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
_Klar_
 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
_Die größte Freude an allem.

_Eines der Gehäuse würde ich auf jeden Fall gerne testen, da ich meines (leider) schon lange nicht mehr gewechselt habe und so endlich mal die Gelegenheit hätte einen Vergleich (Lautheit, Temperatur) zwischen verschiedenen Gehäusen aufzustellen.

Komponenten:
Intel Core2Duo E4300@3GHz
Gigabyte P965-DS3 Rev 3.3
2GB Corsair VS DDR2-667
Palit/Xpertvision geForce 8800GT
Enermax Liberty 400W
Aerocool Aeroengine II (noch ??? )

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, max00


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest. 

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein  -> bin ich schon und werde treu bleiben
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben -> ich habe schon mehrere PCs für andere gebaut dabei waren bei den Gehäusen die untschiedliche Preisklassen dabei, also hab ich
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben -> sowieso sonst wären ja die 12 Jahre Deutschuntericht für die Katz gewesen
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen -> mit meiner Ixus i5 von Canon ist das möglich
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben -> Mach ich dafür gern
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
-> Nette option wird aber warscheins nicht pasieren
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen -> werde ich auf gar keinen Fall machen, wie will man sonst Testen. Ich werde das Gehäuse in Ehre halten und es auf jeden fall behalten
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen -> Wie immer halt
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester -> Geilo ein neues Case

Ich besitze zur Zeit folgende Hardware:

Mainboard: Asus Striker II Formula
CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E 8400 @ 3,5 Ghz @ 1,20 volt 
Der Kühler dafür Scythe Mugen 
RAM: Corsair XMS 2 Dominator PC 8500 @ 2,00 volt
Grafikkarten: 2x Geforce 8800 GTS 512 MB
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F1 640 GB
DVD Brenner: 2x LG GH20NS10 S-ATA
Netzteil: Bequiet! Dork Power Pro 650 Watt

Mein jetziges Gehäuse Thermaltake Xaser VI


----------



## Xenor (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Sehr geehrte PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich für den Lesertest.
Ich würde das Gehäuse gerne testen, da ich Spaß daran habe mit Hardware zu experimentieren und es mich interessiert, wie ein Test von mir bei den anderen Mitgliedern ankommen würde.

Ich habe zwar nur eine "normale" Digitalkamera und keine Spiegelreflex, aber die Bilder können sich dennoch sehen lassen.
Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich zum einen mit meinen Systemen gesammelt, ich habe aber auch hin und wieder für Freunde einen PC zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut.

Mein PC beseht aus folgenden Komponenten:
- C2D E6850
- dazu ein Freezer 7 Pro (falls ich die Möglichkeit zum Testen bekommen würde, würde ich einen Scythe Mugen bzw. einen Thermalright IFX-14 ordern)
- Asus P5B-Plus Vista Edition
- Corsair HX-520W
- Asus 8800GTS 512 (bis dahin eventuell mit einem AC Accelero oder einem Thermalright HR-03)
- 2x 1gb DDR2 800 Ram von MDT
- Pioneer IDE DVD Brenner
- Samsung Spinpoint mit 250gb und mit 500gb

Für weitere Tests kann ich auch noch auf einen P4 zurückgreifen, der besonders wegen seiner Abwärme interessant sein könnte.

Ich denke auch, dass ich in der Lage bin einen angemessenen Bericht zu schreiben.

Die Bedingungen akzeptiere ich selbstverständlich 

Über einen Annahme würde ich mich sehr freuen!

mfg
Xenor


----------



## Cat_Wiesel (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo Freunde der Sonne,

ich erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen und möchte damit gerne am Lesertest teilnehmen! Bin mal gespannt 


Mit freundlichem Gruß

Cat_Wiesel


----------



## worldoflol (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Liebe PCGH Redaktion

Ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest eines der drei Aerocool High Tech 7 Pro Gehäuse bewerben.
Mich interessiert einfach wie sich der der 400 mm Lüfter auf die Kühlung des Gehäuses auswirkt im Gegensatz zu meinem jetzigen Aplus XClio mit seinen zwei 250 Lüftern.
Des Weiteren interessiert mich wie sich das Display und die Temperatursensoren im Alltag nützlich machen.
Doch am wichtigsten finde ich die Benutzerfreundlichkeit im Alltag, die ich sehr gerne testen würde.
Erfahrung mit Gehäusen ist vorhanden, da ich für meinen Vater schon einige PC zusammen gebaut habe. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ein gut verarbeitetes Gehäuse einen Computer im Bau und in dem  Alltag wesentlich beeinflussen.

Meine jetzigen Komponenten sind:

- Aplus XClio
- Intel E 4400 cooled by Zalman 9700 Led (einziger Topkühler der in mein Gehäuse passt)
- Gigabyte P35 DS3 
- HD 3870
- DVD Brenner
- 160 GB IDE Festplatte
- BeQuiet 420 Watt Netzteil 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich für einen Lesertest ausgewählt würde. Tests würden in diesem Fall ausführlich, schnell, informativ und in einem guten Deutsch gemacht werden. Das eventuelle Gehäuse würde mit einer digitalen Spiegelreflex Kamera bis auf die Knochen in Szene gesetzt werden. Ich akzeptiere auch hiermit alle Teilnahmebedingungen und freue mich auf baldige Tests der Gehäuse.

mfg worldoflol


----------



## Lichtdruide (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein - Na klar doch.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben - Mein Vater hatte einen Komputershop, ich hab 100te von PC's zusammengebaut
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - selbstverständlich
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen - kein Problem hab den Sony DSC-T300
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) - alles was die wollen
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen - das find ich toll
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen - logisch
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen - geht klar
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester - das freut mich am meisten 


Hardware:

Netzteil: Corsair HX520w
Q6600 @ 2,8GHz
2x2GB OCZ PC2-8000 ReaperX HPC (die neuen DDR2er)
Asus P5N-D hab aber noch andere zur wahl.
8600GTS mit 512DDR3
Scythe Mugen CPU Kühler.


Ich hoffe sie werden sich für mich entscheiden, ich kann ihnen nur versichern professionelle Arbeit zu leisten! Falls irgendwelche spezifischen Tests durchgeführt werden müssen habe ich in der Nachbarschaft einen Computerleden.


Auf eine positive Antwort wartend,
Jonathan


----------



## apparition (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als PCGH-Lestertester*


Meine Komonenten:
CPU: Intel E2180
 MB: DFI LANPARTY UT NF680i LT SLI-T2R
GFX: 2x Nvidia 7600GT (SLI)
Ram: 4x 1GB OCZ DDR2-800
PSU: CoolerMaster M520
 HD: Samsung HD500LJ

Das _Warum_
Ich bin begeisterter Computerbastler und habe von daher bereits etliche Systeme zussammengebaut. Darunter waren die verschiedensten Gehäuse, unter anderem auch ein Midi-Tower aus Acrylglas. Mein letztes Projekt - ein Casecon mit einer akkustischen Gitarre - ging leider etwas in die Hose, denn vor ein paar Tagen fiel er auseinander. Hier der Grund: Durch das Zersegen der Gitarre ist eine Menge an Stabilität verloren gegangen, die gespannten Saiten haben die gesamte Vorderseite einfach verbogen. Dies war jedoch auch nur der Prototyp, der nächste Gitarren-Casecon wird mit sicherheit ein Erfolg. Dieser muss jedoch noch ein bisschen auf sich warten lassen. 
Daher ist mein jetziges Problem, dass ich kein Gehäuse für meine Hardware habe. Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse bin auch auf den Lestertest gestoßen, und dachte, dies wäre die Perfekte Lösung, denn als Student hat men es ja nicht so dicke, und ein vernünftiges Gehäuse zum Übertackten sollte es schon sein


----------



## CMST GX2 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo !

Na was soll ich schon groß sagen .
Ich bin Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme, habe Erfahrungen in Sachen Computergehäuse, bin in der Lage einen ordentlichen und der deutschen Rechtschreibung entsprechenden Text zu verfassen und besitze außerdem noch eine Panasonic Lumix LX2.

Was wollt ihr mehr 


Hier die Komponenten meines aktuellen Rechners:

CPU: Q9450 (Kühler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro)
Mainboard: Evga NForce 790i Ultra SLI
Grafikkarte: XFX 8800 GTX
RAM: 2GB Corsair DDR3 1333 MHZ
Netzteil: be quiet Pro Power P7 550 Watt
Laufwerk: Standard DVD Laufwerk
Festplatte: WD 250 GB

...in einem Antec 900



LG


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Gehäusetest, mit den Feinheiten der deutschen Grammatik bin ich bestens bewandert.

Vom Schrott-/Einsteigercase bis zum Coolermaster Stacker hatte ich bereits eine Vielzahl an Gehäusen im Einsatz, deshalb interessiert mich auch im besonderen, ob diese Cases auch nur ansatzweise an die gute Verarbeitung eines Lian-Li, Silverstone oder Coolermaster rankommen.


Komponenten für den Test:
C2D E6850 @ 3,7 Ghz
650W BeQuiet DarkPower Pro P7
2 x 2048 MB PC 800 OCZ Reaper Enhanced Edition @ FSB 1150
2 x Seagate 7200.10 im RAID0 + 1 x Seagate 7200.11 als Massenspeicher
3,5" TEAC FDD
2 X DVD-RW (LG + Samsung)
Geforce GTX280 XT OC-Edition
Gigabyte P35 DS4
Zalman Lüftersteuereung ZM-MFC2
Zahlreiche Lüfter von SilenX, Scythe, Papst etc., die ich gerne gegen die
bereits verbauten Fans testen möchte.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Cionara (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hi,
ich würde sehr gerne eines der neuen Gehäuse für euch testen. Ich hatte schon so einige in Benutzung und bin echt gespannt auf die Neuerungen der Hersteller. Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere ich natürlich, Schreiben und Fotos knipsen liegt in meinem Repertoire. Ein Luftstromtest wär bestimmt auch drinn 

Meine Hardware: 
Q6600 @ 3,4 Ghz
HD 4870 @ 810/1100
2 x 1024 DDR-2 Aeneon Ram
Seagate 250GB SataII
Gigabyte P35 DS3-R
BeQuiet P4-420Watt 
DVD-Laufwerk
CD-Brenner


----------



## Piy (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Ich bin hier doch schon ein "alter Hase". 

 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Jahrelanges "Mamas-alte-Gehäuse-zerstückeln" und Selbsteinrichten meiner PC's haben mir zumindest handwerkliche Grundkenntnisse gebracht.

 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
PoemPiy
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Dichter und habe Deutschkenntnisse von Oberstufenniveau.

 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
In meinem Besitz befindet sich eine wunderschöne 10mp-Kamera mit Makrofunktion für hochwertige nahaufnamen

Die weiteren Bedingungen verstehen sich ja von selbst.

*
Komponenten: *
Asus p5n-e sli (mit bleistift-mod gegen v-droop)
q6600 (b3)
g.skill ddr2-6400 cl4
8800gts 320
Ammo 533 (case)
Zalman 9500



Da mein aktuelles Gehäuse schon einige Gebrauchsspuren aufweist (beschädigte USB-Anschlüsse, Bierflecken am Lüftergitter  und 2 fehlende Schrauben), käme mir ein neuen Gehäuse sehr recht, zumal mir die Ehre eines Lesertests noch nie zuteil wurde.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein:jo bin ich
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben:selber gemoddet und schon viele verbaut
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben:ja is denk ich ma ok
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen:recht neue digi cam
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt):is geritzt
  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen:ma sehn ob ich das mache
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen:mach ich auch danach nicht
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen:okay
 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester: COOL 

 Hardware :
-Core2Duo E6400@ 2.8Ghz (boxed)
-Asus P5LD2
-X1950Pro 256Mb
-2Gb Kingston DDR2-533Mhz Ram
-420W NoName NT
-1HDD
-1DVD Brenner
-1DVD Laufwerk

Mhm warum will ich eins der Gehäuse testen? Es gibt für mich 2 Gründe. Nr1. Wenn ich ehrlich bin will ich hauptsächlich das Gehäuse haben.
Nr2. Um anderen leuten die Pro's und Contra's des Gehäuses aufzuzeigen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hi

Gibt es bei den Lesertests ein Mindesalter?

Ich bin erst 14 bin aber sehr interressiert an diesen Gehäusen.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Menthe (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den PCGH Lesertest. Ich habe auch einigermaßen viel Erfahrung in Sachen Computergehäuse. Ich bin auch in der Lage einen ordentlichen, verständlichen Deutschen Text zu verfassen. Mitglied bei PCGH und PCGHX bin ich selbstversändlich auch. Auch Fotos sind kein Problem, habe hier eine Sony Cybershot Digitalkamera mit 8 Megapixeln und eine Pentax Spiegelreflexkamera. Die Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere ich selbstverständlich auch.


Meine derzeitige PC Hardware ist:

-Intel Core2Duo E7200 @ 3,5GHz
-400W Netzteil (Name weiß ich nicht genau da OEM)
-2x1024 MB PC 800 G.e.I.L
-1x 320GB Seagate HDD (Intern)
-1x 320GB Medion HDD2GO (Extern)
-1x DVD+RW Lightscribe
-1x DVD ROM
-Asus EN8800GTS 640Mb (Mit G80 Chip)
-Asus P5Q
-Asus Silent Square EVO CPU-Kühler
-2x 120mm LED Lüfter

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich ein Gehäuse testen dürfte.

Viele Grüße an alle Mitglieder und Mitarbeiter von PCGH und PCGHX.


----------



## Classisi (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein - Was für ein Zufall
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben - Habe z.Z. zwei Gehäuse gemoddet. Ich bin fast immer beschäftigt mit dem optimalen Luftstrom für verschiedene Gehäusetypen (in der Theorie)
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - Eine Eins in Deutsch habe ich nicht, aber das sollte kein Problem darstellen.
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen - Werde die Fotos mit einer Samsung L100 8,1mp machen.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) - Na klar wird gemacht! Wichtig wäre mir unter anderem die Kühlung/Verarbeitung.
  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen - modernboard.de wäre da mein Favorit
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen - Das versteht sich doch wohl von selbst oder?
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen - Ok
 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester - Da werde ich nicht drüber meckern 

Wiso möchte ich eines der Gehäuse testen? 
Weil ich hardwarebegeistert bin. Ich schreibe regelmäßig in dem modernboard.de Forum die News und bin so immer mit dem Stand der Dinge auf dem Hardwaremarkt vertraut. Es wäre mir eine Freude die Hardwareerneuerungen einmal selbst zu testen.

Meine Hardware:
Intel E2140 @3ghz @Scythe Mine
Gigabyte GA P35 DS3
Jetway Geforce 8800GT
3072MB DDR2-800 @DDR2-900 TakeMS @ Scythe Kama Wing
1x250GB Samsung Spinpoint/1x500GB Samsung Spinpoint F1 (Beide entkoppelt)
3x Aerocool Turbine 120mm Lüfter
450W BeQuiet Straightpower

Mit freundlichem Gruß 
Classisi


----------



## freakywilli3 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein  Das ist doch selbstvertändlich
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben  Die ist mit sicherheit vorhanden
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben Werde mich bemühen und auch Prüfen 
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen Eine Kodak Easyshare mit 5 MP und 10x Zoom solte hoffentlich reichen
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) Sollte keine Probleme machen
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen Auch wenn ich es nicht machen werde OK
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen Warum sollte das jemand machen? Testen macht doch Spaß.
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen Ist OK
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester Auch nicht schlecht


Meine Hardware:

CPU:                        Athlon 64 X2 6400+
Kühler:                     OCZ Vendetta
Mainboard:               Gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4
Speicher:                  2Kit´s G-Skill F2-8000CL4D-4GBPQ
Grafik:                      Gecube X800GTO @ X800XT
Netzteil:                    Be Quite Straight Power 550W
Festplatten:               2x Samsung SP2504C im Raid 0 (Betriebssystem) 1x Samsung SP2504C als Speicher 1x Samsung HD403LJ als Speicher 1x WD Raptor 74GB
Optische Laufwerke: 1x LG GSA-4163B 1x LG GSA-4166B
Sound:                      1x Realtek 
                                1x Creative Audigy
Lüftersteuerung:        1x Zahlman ZM-MFC1
Gehäuse derzeit:       Chieftec Dragon Bigtower

Externe Hardware ist ja nicht zum Auflisten wenn doch bitte Benachrichten.

Würde mich sehr freuen etwas Testen zu dürfen. Da ich mir ein neues Gehäuse kaufen möchte würde ich also 2 dinge mit einer Klappe schlagen. Außerdem Bastle ich sehr gerne an Hardware.


----------



## daniel69 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Ich würde mich auch gerne für den Test eines der Gehäuse bewerben.
Der Platz in meinem jetzigen von 3R Systems ist sehr beschränkt und ich habe teils Hitze- und andere Probleme dadurch. 

Mein System besteht aus:

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3700+@2,4 Ghz@Zalman CNPS 9500
Mainboard: Gigabyte K8NF-9 
Ram: 1 GB Crucial Ballistix DDR-400
Netzteil: Sharkoon SHA480-9A
Grafikkarte: HD3850 512 MB 
HDD: Samsung SP2504C
Lüfterst.: Zalman ZM-MFC1
Laufwerke: 1x Samsung SH-D162C, 1x Medion DVD-Brenner
Dann sind noch zwei 80mm Lüfter und ein 120mm Lüfter verbaut, welcher keine Luft bekommt.


Fotos machen ist kein Problem und eine gute Rechtschreibung besitze ich auch.
Meinen PC habe ich damals auch selbst zusammengebaut und ich kann allgemein gut mit Computern um.
Daher würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich eines der Gehäuse testen dürfte.


----------



## Malkav85 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo Redaktion,

auch ich würde sehr gerne eines dieser Gehäuse testen, da jedes dieser Tower eine Besonderheit ist. 

Der Phantom durch sein ausklappbaren Mainboardhalter und der AeroCool wegen dem monströsen Lüfter.

Meine Erfahrung über Gehäuse habe ich im Laufe von 13 Jahren selbst gesammelt und in dieser Zeit etwa 20 verschiedene zum basteln und einbauen gehabt. Von ATX über AT bishin zu BTX und miniITX Tower.

Fotos sowie ausführliche und regelmäßige Berichterstattung sind absolut kein Problem und verstehe ich als selbstverständlich.

Eine ordentliche Schreibe besitze ich durchaus. Ebenso viel Zeit für ein ausgiebigen Test. 

Hardware in verschiedenster Form von ATX, mATX und verschieden großen Grafikkarten, Laufwerken und Netzteilen stehen mir auch zur Verfügung und ermöglichen es mir so, einen genauen Platzbedarf zu ermitteln.

Über eine positive Nachricht würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Marc


----------



## dmcq (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hi,

ich bin ein 24jähriger Student und möchte mich hiermit ebenfalls endlich für einen Lesertest bewerben, da mich die anderen Tests nicht verbessert hätten. Hier hab ich aber die Chance, mal ein neues Gehäuse zu bekommen. Meins ist nämlich ein no-name Gehäuse und der reinste Schrott!

-Mitglied bei PCGHX bin ich logischerweise.
-Erfahrung mit Gehäusen hab ich einige, ist ja nicht mein erster PC.
-Eine ordentliche Schreibe hab ich ebenfalls.
-Digitalfotos kann ich, falls gewünscht, mit einer 10,2mp DSR schießen.
-Den Bericht werde ich natürlich umgehend schreiben, teste auch gern 
  auf explizite User-Wünsche.
-Weiterverkauft wird das Gehäuse dann sowieso nicht.

Mein derzeitiges System:

Mainboard:   Gigabyte P35-DS3
Grafikkarte:  Sparcle 8800 GTS G92
CPU:           Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (für den Test auch gern mit ~4,0ghz)
CPU-Kühler:  Scythe Mugen
RAM:           Transcend 2x1GB PC2-1066
HDDs:          2x160GB WD(raid0), 1x700GB Samsung, 1x320GB Samsung, 
                  1x500GB Seagate(extern), 1x300GB Samsung(extern)
Brenner:       Samsung SH-S203N
DVD-ROM:    Pioneer DVD-105
Case-FANs:  4 Stück
Monitor:       LG 22"


Würd mich sehr freuen, wenn ich zu den Siegern gehören würde 

Viele Grüße


----------



## X_SXPS07 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal:

Alle Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich! Und testen würde ich es gerne deshalb, weil mein jetziges irgendein NoName Gehäuse ist und das einmal von der Geräuschdämmung und von der Verarbeitung einfach miserabel ist. Und gut aussehen tut es auch nicht wirklich.

Mein System: 
CPU: Core 2 Duo E6600 - semi passiv mit einem Sycthe Mine
Mainboard: Gigabyte 965P-DS3 - passiv
Grafikkarte: Geforce 6600 - aktiv mit einem kleinen "Föhn", kommt allerdings bald eine 3850 rein.
RAM: 1024MiB 533Mhz - kommt jetzt aber auch 2048MiB 800Mhz rein
HDD: 160GB Maxtor
Dann halt noch ein DVD Laufwerk und ein Gehäuse Lüfter.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Sehr geehrte Moderatoren,

hiermit melde ich mich für den Lesertest des Aerocool High Tech 7 Pro an.

_*Teilnahmebedingungen:*_

_- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein_: Bin ich aus voller Leidenschaft!
_- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben_: Ich habe schon mehrere Pcs zusammengebaut, die jeweils in einem Thermaltake Armor+, A+ El Diabolo und Cosmos S Platz gefunden haben.
_- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben_: Ich gehe noch ins Gymnasium und habe noch nichts verlehrnt.
_ - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen: _Es sind zwei Digitalkameras vorhanden und ich habe schon Erfahrung.
_- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben:_Werd ich auf jedenfall machen, mit Pros und Contras und ich hab Sommerferien!
_- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen_: Ich weiß es noch nicht, ob ich meinen Ehrfahrungsbericht in andere Foren stelle, weil ich nur in diesem Forum aktiv bin.
_- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen_: Werd ich auf jedenfall nicht machen.
_- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen_: Ist klar.
_- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester_: Es verbleibt zwar nicht bei mir, aber in meiner Umgebung, bei einem Freund, der es sehr nötigt hat.

Mein kürzlich gebautes System:

E8400@3,5 Ghz@Xgmatek S-1283
Power Color 4850 512 Mb
Asus P5Q-E
Samsung Spin Point F1 320 Gb
Enermax Modus 82+ 425W
1 DVD-Brenner; 1 DVD-Laufwerk
Coolermaster Cosmos S mit Window-Kit
Zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter: 2 Ultra Kaze 3000

Zusätzlich kann mein Freund eine 4870 bereitstellen, sowohl sein ganzen System. Für meinen PCs empfehle ich das Aerocool High Tech 7 Pro, da die 4850 die warme Luft in das Gehäuse bläst, sodass es sehr interressant sein wird, wie der Seitenlüfter dabei hilft, die warme Lüft nach ausen zu transportieren. Außerdem kann ich mit einem Crossfire Gespann aufwarten(4850 und 4870) und dort auch die Temperaturen messen. Zusätzlich kann ich das Gehäuse mit einem teurerem Cosmos S und einem A+ El Diabolo in der Verarbeitung und Kühleistung vergleichen. Natürlich werden alle Temperaturen und Mängel verglichen.
Seit kurzem habe ich weitere Lüfter und ein Lüftersteuerung, die ich mit der eingebauten vergleichen kann.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich einer der Ausgewähter wäre, da ich meinen Freund ein schönes Geburstaggeschenk machen könnte.

mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

Eiswolf93


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein! Bin ich
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben.Habe ich auf jeden Fal.l
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.Na das is ja wohl das Mindeste.
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen.Dazu bin ich in der Lage.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt).Wird gemacht.
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.mh eventuell
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen.Warum sollte ich?ich brauche es selber!
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen.na auf jeden 
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester*mir die daumen drück* ich brauch es nähmlich






So und nu schnell zu mir , 
mein derzeitiges System bestehn aus 
-Thermaltake Soprano(was ich damals gebraucht gekauft hatte)
-der Zalman mfc1 Lüftersteuerung
-einem Gigabyte P35-DS4 
-als Prozessor sitz ein Intel e6750 drauf der von einem AC Cooling 7 Pro gekühlt wird 
-eine 8800gt sowie 2 gig ram von Crucial (1066)
-des weiteren ist eine 640 Gigabyte Festplatte von Samsung verbaut
-das Gehäuse besitz eine Luftkühlung die aus folgenden Komponenten besteht:
2xmal Revoltec Blue LED 120 mm Lüfter, einer in der Front und einer auf der Rückseite.
1x92mm Scythe Blue (UV) Led an der Seite 
Meine 8800gt wird von einem Accelero S1 Rev2 gekühlt wo auch 2x92mm Scythe Blue(UV) Lüfter drauf sind...


ich habe noch ein sockel 939 System was ich einbauen könnte neben meinem "Haupt"-Rechner

ja und aus welchen Grund ich unbedingt auch nen neues Gehäuse brauch..mein derzeitiges fällt auseinander (die Fronttür is so gut wie abgebrochen -.-) und und dich habe einen Hitzestau und weiß nich warum. ja das wäre es von meiner seite .... mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Ultimo


----------



## korfe (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Moin!

Eure Bedingungen, um an diesem Lesertest teilzunehmen, erfülle ich alle!

Mit Gehäusen habe ich genug Erfahrungen gesammelt, um beurteilen zu können, was gut, bzw. schlecht, oder einer Verbesserung bedarf!

Da ich demnächst (in 2-3 Tagen) eine neue Cpu, zwei Festplatten und eine neue Grafikkarte (Ati 4870) bekomme, kann ich auch diekt einen Wärmevergleich starten, zwischen meinem Chieftec Gehäuse und einem von Euren Gehäusen im Lesertest!

Desweiteren ist mir die Lautheit eines Rechners sehr wichtig, weswegen ich jetzt auch ein voll gedämmtes Gehäuse benutze!

Das Kabelmanagment spielt für mich auch eine seht große Rolle, da es nichts schlimmeres gibt, jedenfalls für mich, als einen unordentlichen PC!
Außerdem beinträchtigt das enorm die Kühlleistung, bzw. den Luftstrom im Gehäuse!

Ich würde neben Mainboard und Grafikkarte auch noch drei Festplatten,zwei DVD Laufwerke und die Creative Audiokonsole einbauen!




So denn,
       dann hoffen wir mal!


----------



## John-Smith (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein: *Bin ich.*

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben: *Hatte* *schon ein Paar. *
*   Momentan das **Tsunami von Thermaltake. Ist vom *
*   Belüftungsprinzip sehr ähnlich dem **Zegamax Phantom.*

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben: *Habe Abidur ! *

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen: *Canon IXUS 55*

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf  
  PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test  
  wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt): *„Eine*
*  Aufgabe Sie zu knechten...“ , wird **vielleicht **sogar über die *
*  geklärten Details hinaus gehen.*

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen 
 Foren veröffentlichen: *Nur gegen Bares !!!*

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen: 
*   „Mein **Eigen,...“*

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen: *Hey, mein Schwager ist *
*   Anwalt! *

- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester:* „...mein Schatz!“*


*Die Hardware *(gerade in Umbau)*:*

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E8500 @ *noch *nicht getestet (plan geschliffen).
Kühler/Lüfter: NOISEBLOCKER NB-CoolScraper Rev.2.0
RAM: Mushkin 2048MB XP3-12800 CL7 KIT (996600).
Grafikkarte: GTX280.
Mainboard: ASUS P5E3.
Festplatte: Samsung HD753LJ (*lecker Aboprämie!!!*).
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power PRO 430W.

Wie ich schon angedeutet habe, würde ich gerne das* Zegamax Phantom *Gehäuse testen. Es hat ein sehr schickes Design, ist auf den ersten Blick sehr anwenderfreundlich konstruiert und besitzt ein gut durchdachtes Belüftungssystem. _*Würde bestens zur meiner restlichen Hardware passen!*_


----------



## CeresPK (4. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo liebe Redaktion,
Ich möchte mich hiermit natürlich auch für diesen Lesertest der beiden Gehäuse bewerben.
Ich bin Mitglied eures Forums(ansonsten könnte ich ja nicht hier etwas schreibseln)und die Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere ich voll und ganz.
Eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich auch (wenn man das letzte Wort in der vorangegangenen Klammer mal weglässt).
Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich auch.
Ich muss sagen bei diesem Lesertest würde ich persöhnlich das Case von Aerocool bevorzugen da ich direkte Vergleiche zum indirekten Vorgänger ziehen könnte (dem Aerocool ExtremEngine 3T)
Ich würde besonderes Augenmerk auf die Kühlleistung(besonders des Rams, der Grafikkarte und der NB werfen).
Wichtig wäre mir auch wie gut man die Kabel "verstecken" kann, auch wenn man sie bei einem geschlossenem Case nicht wirklich sieht.
Die Verarbeitung und die Lautstärke sind natürlich auch nicht zu vergessen!

Achja fast hätt ich das ganz vergessen digitale Fotos sind kein Problem, da eine Casio Exislim vorhanden ist und das ja meine RAM-Bilder beweißen.

Ich wünsche den anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und Glückbei diesem Lesertest.

mfg Patrick


----------



## swatty (5. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Da ich erst vor kurzem aufgerüstet habe und meine Hardware noch in einem alten Standard-Scaleo-Gehäuse ruht, das mit der Kühlung der Komponenten überfordert zu sein scheint, währe es mal wieder Zeit für ein neues.
Daher versuche ich auch mal mein Glück in der Hoffnung, mir nicht selbst eines kaufen zu müssen.

Zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:

*Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein*
Schwer zu erkennen, aber bin ich. ​*Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben*
Als gelegentlicher Schrauber und nach einigen PC-Bauten für Freunde und mich meine ich von mir behaupten zu können, etwas Erfahrung zu haben.​*Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben*
Wenn Euch meine Posts nicht gefallen, weiß ich auch nicht was Ihr unter einer „ordentlichen Schreibe“ versteht.​*Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen*
Ein Hobbyfotograf als Vater hat auch seine Vorteile...​*Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben*
Ich bin gerne bereit, im Gegenzug einen ausführlichen Test/Erfahrungsbericht zu schreiben.​*Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen*
Auch, wenn ich es eigentlich nicht beabsichtige...​*Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen*
Abgesehen davon, dass sich ein Gehäuse schlecht testen lässt, wenn man es nicht hat, währe der Nutzen, den ich aus einem der Gehäuse ziehen könnte, zu groß, als dass ich es verkaufen würde.​*Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen*
Ich hatte auch nicht vor, deshalb vor Gericht zu ziehen.​*Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester*
Das hoffe ich doch stark. ​Somit dürften die Teilnahmebedingungen erfüllt bzw. akzeptiert sein.


Aktuell verbaute Komponenten:

*Intel C2D E8400 *mit* Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
GigaByte EP-35-DS3
2x Corsair 2GiB DDR2-800 CL4
Leadtek GeForce 6800GT
*
Nun fragt ihr euch sicherlich, was der Fön da macht.
Ganz einfach: Meine XFX GeForce 8800GTX ist zurzeit noch bei Alternate zur Reklamation, weshalb meine alte 6800er vorübergehend als Ersatz herhalten muss. Diese oder eine andere Karte (sollte der Fehler irreparabel sein, währe eine HD4870 meine erste Wahl) wird aber definitiv bis zum 17.08.2008 wieder eingebaut sein, sodass die Temperaturentwicklung der Grafikkarte der einer aktuellen entspricht.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück!

Gruß swatty


----------



## MCInferno (5. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Solche Aktionen finde ich immer super und von daher bewerbe ich mich natürlich auch für diesen Test.

  Ich habe in meiner PC Laufbahn schon einige Gehäuse verbaut, sei es für mich oder für Freunde, Verwandte und Bekannte. 
  Ich finde, es gibt nichts Schlimmeres, als wenn zu wenig Platz in einem Gehäuse ist. Mein altes Gehäuse (selbst gemodded), musste ich aus diesem Grund ausmustern, da mein CPU Kühler „Scythe Ninja“ nicht mehr hinein passte und ich die Seitenwand nicht mehr schließen konnte. Außerdem brauche ich Platz für meine fünf Festplatten (4x S-ATA und 1x IDE) und meine zwei DVD Brenner. Da kann es in einem nicht geräumigen Tower schon mal eng werden. 

  Da ich ein Verfechter der Luftkühlung bin, müssen auch ausreichend Lüfter montierbar sein. Gerade deshalb finde ich den Hi-Tech7 Pro mit seinem 40 cm Lüfter schon sehr genial! Aber leider könnte ich meine fünf Festplatten nicht ihn ihm verbauen.

  Da ich eine vernünftige Digitalkamera mein Eigen nennen kann, werden auch digitale Fotos kein Problem darstellen. 

  Folgende Komponenten müssen in den Tower passen:

  Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 
  CPU-Kühler: Scythe Ninja 
  Motherboard: Asus Commando 
  Festplatten: 1x Maxtor 300GB 7200 u/min IDE 
                   3x Samsung 500GB 7200 u/min S-ATA
                   1x Western Digital 250GB 7200 u/min S-ATA 
  Gehäuselüfter: 4x Papst 3412 N/2GLLE (92mm) 
                      1x Papst 4412 F/2GLL (120mm) 
                      1x Scythe (120mm) 
  Grafikkarte: Leadtek Winfast GeForce 8800 GTS 640 MB 
  Speicher: 4 GB PC800 Speicher von Corsair 
  Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Extrem Music
  DVD-Brenner: Samsung SH-S183A +R/-R 16x/
                     NEC ND2510 +R/-R 8x/8x

  Einen Zweitrechner (Athlon 3200, Asus Board, 2 GB, GeForce 7800 GT, 400 GB Festplatte, DVD-Brenner) mit etwas älteren Komponenten habe ich auch noch und der Tower würde hinterher für diesen verwendet werden. Für den Test würde ich aber meinen Hauptrechner auseinander nehmen, damit das Gehäuse mit relativ zeitnahen Komponenten gestestet wird.

  Wie ich bereits oben geschrieben habe, lege ich bei einem Tower Wert auf Geräumigkeit und guter Belüftung. Von daher werde ich den Tower gründlich darauf testen. Des Weiteren ist mir bei einem Tower wichtig, dass er gut verarbeitet ist und die Komponenten sich leicht einbauen bzw. ausbauen lassen. Ich könnte mir den schönsten Tower kaufen. Wenn mir aber schon der Einbau keinen Spaß macht und ich schlecht in ihm hantieren kann, gefällt er mir schon nicht mehr und er kommt „ins Lager“, bis ein Kollege mal einen gebrauchen kann und nicht soviel Geld dafür ausgeben möchte oder ich meine alten Komponenten ausmustere und ich den Tower für einen zweit oder dritt PC nutze.

  Ich lasse mich mal überraschen, ob ich von euch höre.

  Gruß
  Patrick


----------



## torsten.wallenhorst (5. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Wie wohl einige hier bin ich auch (un-)freiwilliger Bastler an X verschiedenen Rechnern. Es gibt halt immer jemanden der fragt "kannst du mal gaaaaanz kurz vorbei schauen..."

Meine eigene Hareware wird regelmäßig "durchgetauscht" und auch diverse Gehäuse bin ich die letzten Jahre durchgegangen (u.a. Xaser III, NZXT Lexa, Enermax Uberchakra).

Wenn Platz Nummer 6 noch frei ist, freue ich mich natürlich mich auch als Schreiberling betätigen zu dürfen.

Grüße an die anderen 5

Torsten


----------



## blaubär (5. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für Eines der sechs Gehäuse.
Ich bin zwar kein Modder, aber habe schon Erfahrung in Sachen Computer auf- bzw umbauen gemacht.

Ich bin natürlich PCGHX Mitglied und habe nun Dank meiner Weißheitszähne genügend Zeit das Gehäuse zu testen. Digitale Photos sind kein Problem und auch auf Makroaufnahmen werdet ihr nicht verzichten müssen. 
Ich würde mich sehr über ein solches Gehäuse freuen; besonders das rote Zegamax Phantom gefällt mir gut!

Meine Hardware besteht aus leider etwas älteren Komponenten:

- AMD Athlon 64 3200+ Prozessor
- MSI K8N Neo4 Mainboard
- Powercolor X850XT-PE Grafikkarte
- 2 GB Corsair Value Ram
- 450 Watt Netzteil

Edit: Viele Grüße

Blaubär


----------



## theLamer (5. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Guten Morgen!

Auch ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest bewerben!

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein -- Bin ich passiv schon immer, aktiv seit dem 30.7.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben -- Ich habe bislang schon einige Erfahrung mit Gehäusen gemacht, nicht nur gute versteht sich. Vor allem die Verarbeitung (im Allgemeinen) mancher Gehäuse lässt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig, weshalb ich gespannt bin, wie sich in diesem Punkt unsere Gehäuse schlagen. Weiterhin würde mich natürlich auch die Lautstärke der Lüfter interessieren, da ich meine Nerven nicht unnötig belasten möchte 
Auch meine Wasserkühlung werde ich einbauen und über dieses Vorhaben in meiner zusammenfassenden Bewertung berichten und es berücksichtigen...
Die Möglichkeiten für Erweiterungen und z.B. die höchstmögliche Anzahl an Lüftern, die ich verbauen kann, fließen natürlich mit ein, genauso wie das Kriterium der Transportfähigkeit, denn was nützt mir so ein schönes Gehäuse, wenn es nach der ersten LAN-Party schon kratzer hat? 
Und da mein Favorit ein Sichtfenster hat, sollte es im Inneren natürlich gut aufgeräumt sein (Kabel usw)...
Nur einige Dinge, die zu untersuchen wären, näheres  würde  ja sowieso erst später besprochen werden.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben -- Ich denke schon, dass meine Formulierung dem Niveau der PCGH bzw PCGHX-Foren gerecht wird...
Vor Erscheinen des Tests gibt man sich natürlich besonders Mühe, keine (unverständlichen) Bandwurmsätze zu formulieren und Passagen, die missverstanden werden könnten, nochmals zu überarbeiten. Auch ist wichtig, dass nur Dinge in einem Bereich stehen, die auch wirklich dort hingehören und nicht solche anderer kategorien (Keiner will bei Lüfterlautstärke etwas von Beleuchtung an der Gehäusefront lesen )
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen -- .Ich bin in der Lage, digitale Fotos zu machen, benutzen würde ich entweder meine Nikon Coolpix 4600 oder die Kamera, die mein Vater sich neu anschaffen wird. Die Bildqualität ist bei meiner jetzigen Kamera durchaus gut, falls ihr mich auswählt, wäre eventuell näheres zu klären. 
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) -- Wie gesagt werde ich die Stärken und Schwächen benennen und Aussagen zur Gesamtqualität machen können, denn Erfahrung habe ich schon viele mit Gehäusen (Auch im Bereich Modding). Da ihr mir die Details ja sowieso zuschriebet, nähmet ihr mich, bedarf dieser Punkt keiner weiteren Beschreibung meinerseits.
Einen ausführlichen Bericht zu schreiben sehe ich weiterhin als Ehre und keinesfalls als verpflichtung an 
 - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen -- Habe ich (vorerst) nicht vor, beim Googeln (habe noch was über DICE gesucht)   habe ich noch nicht einmal annähernd einen solch guten support und so viele dinge auf einer seite gesehen, die mich interessieren (Besonders OC, Benchmarks und Modding).
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen -- Hab ich ebenfalls nicht vor, wenn es mich überzeugt, wovon ich ausgehe, werde ich glücklich sein, ein gutes Gehäuse besitzen zu dürfen... (Ich hätte ja zweimal gewonnen, zuerst einmal das gehäuse und weiterhin hätte ich (noch viel wichtiger ), die Ehre, als (Leser-)Tester bei PCGH zu erscheinen.)
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen -- Selbstverständlich
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester -- Echt Klasse!
 
 Meine Hardware, die ich beim Test verwenden würde:

Athlon 64 4000+ (etwas angestaubt, aber für den Test an sich ist 
                        die Leistung der CPU ja eher Nebensache, ich teste ja
                        schließlich das Gehäuse)
GPU: AMD Radeon X1950Pro 
Speicher: 4x 512 MB Corsair Value Select
Mainboard: Das gute alte Asrock939-DualSata2
2 HDDs, eine 160GB WD (IDE) und eine 500GB Samsung (SATA)
1 DVD Brenner ebenfalls Samsung
Netzteil von BeQuiet 400W
 Lüfter habe ich genügend da, mindestens 3 von jeder Größe, zum Teil mit  
 Beleuchtung

Bei Bedarf kann ich außerdem meine Wakü verwenden.

Mir ist klar, dass die Leistung der beschriebenen Hardware von jener, welche derzeit aktuell ist, nur träumen kann, jedoch steht, wie erwähnt das Gehäuse im Mittelpunkt und nicht die verwendete, sonstige Hardware, weshalb ich auch denke, dass die HW durchaus auch für den Test verwendbar ist...
(Nachdem ich viel Geld für den Führerschein ausgegeben habe, ist für die HW nicht mehr so viel übrig ^^)

Ich denke, für den Augenblick sollte diese Darstellung ausreichend für ein Bild sein, das ihr euch von mir machen könnt 

Für Weiteres (auch negative Kritik, aber vernünftig formuliert und begründet) bin ich jederzeit offen.

Mfg Leif

PS: Am liebsten würde ich das *      Zegamax Phantom *testen wollen, weil ich es nach dem test gut für den eigenbedarf gebrauchen könnte ^^ (Hab da nämlich schon eine idee für einen Casemod)


----------



## MaN!aC (5. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo zusammen, 

dann will ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Bin ich
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Da ich schon etliche PC´s zusammengebaut habe, hatte ich somit viele unterschiedliche Gehäuse bei mir auf dem Tisch stehen gehabt. Dewegen weiß ich worauf es bei einem guten Gehäuse ankommt.
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
12 Jahre Deutschunterricht haben Spuren hinterlassen, ist also kein Problem.
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Ich besitze eine Rollei d41com, mit meinem Stativ sind sehr gute Bilder machbar.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Darauf würde ich mich sehr freuen.
  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
Mal schauen, wenn der Bericht gefällt werde ich es gerne machen.
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Das ist wohl selbtverständlich.
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Gerne 

Ich würde mich freuen eins der Gehäuse testen zu dürfen und der Community einen Erfahrungsbericht zu präsentieren. Ich interessiere mich sehr für ein perfektes Kabelmanagement und eine guten Luftstrom, das ist ja nicht bei jedem Gehäuse möglich oder die montage leidet darunter. Deswegen bin ich sehr gespannt wie sich die Gehäuse im User teste schlagen. Da ich seit gestern meine neuen PC vollständig habe, würde diese Hardware zum tragen kommen ->

ASUS M2N-E SLI
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Brisbane G2 2,6Ghz
Club 3D 3850 512MB
2048MB Kingston Value
BeQuiet Straight Power 450W
80GB Seagate Barracudda 7200rpm IDE
250GB Maxtor 7200rpm IDE
LG Multi DVD Brenner

für die Nachrüstbarkeit der Lüfter des Gehäuses sind noch diverese 80er und 120er Lüfter vorhanden.

MfG MaN!aC


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Guten Tag, 
Hiermit möchte ich mit um den Lesertest um eines der Gehäuse bewerben. Ich habe schon einiges an Erfahrung mit verschiedensten Gehäusen (von Billig MS-Tech bis Cosmos-Klasse). Eine ordentliche Schreibe besitze ich auch, welches man auch in den HowTo's hier im Forum erkennen kann. Die restlichen Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiere ich. Ein Vergleich mit dem Thermaltake Xaser VI und dem Thermaltake Mambo Gehäusen ist möglich. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich einer der Auserwählten werden sollte.

Meine Hardware:
Ich könnte Wahlweise mit einem *Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 3GHz (Boxed-Kühler)* auf einem *ASUS Maximus Formula* mit *4GB Corsair Dominator* und einer passiv gekühlten *Sapphire Ultimate HD3870/512* befeuert von einem *BeQuiet Straight Power 650W* testen. 
Oder auch mit einem *semi-passiven X2 5200+ EE* auf einem *MSI K9N Neo V2* mit *2GB RAM* und einer *Geforce 8800GT* (auch alternativ die Sapphire Ultimate möglich) befeuert von einem *semi-passiven Elan Vital Greenerger 400W*.

Besonders für das semi-passiv-System ist gute Gehäuse-Lüftung nartürlich besonders wichtig. Ich werde dies besonders intensiv durchtesten.


----------



## Medina (5. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

-Ich bin Mitgleid, sonst würde ich ja hier nicht schreiben^^
-Ich denke schon, dass ich gewisse Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe, bin auhc praktisch immer am    Modden und am Kabelverlegen
-Wenn ihr unter ordentlicher Schreibe gut leserlich und gut verständlich meint, dann denke ich schon
-Fotos stellen auch kein Problem dar
-Hab schon andere viele Lesertests gelesen und werde mich an denen orientieren
-Bin momentan nur in diesem Forum aktiv, was eigentlich auch völlig ausreicht^^
-verkaufen werd ichs bestimmt net, da es auf jeden Fall besser seien wird als mein jetziges

Ich möchte mich ebenso um eines der sechs Gehäuse bewerben. 
Als ich meinen Pc zusammengestellt habe, wollte ich unter 700€ bleiben, was dazu geführt habe, dass ich ein etwas günstigeres Gehäuse kaufen musste, was auch realtiv klein ist und nicht viel Platz bietet.

Deswegen würde ich mich über ein größeres, was auf beide Gehäuse zutrifft, sehr freuen da dadurch meine Hardware etwas mehr Luft hat.

Mein altes hab ich so gut ich konnte gemoddet um es Visuell ansehnlich zu gestalten. 

Meine Hardware besteht aus:
-E8400 (auf 4.0 Ghz übertaktet)
-Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme + Scythe SFlex 1200
-Ga P35-Ds3
-2GB Adata Vitesta 1066+
-Nvidia 8800 GTS G92 + Accelero S1 Rev.2 als Kühler
-Creative Music Soundkarte
-Tagan Ultra Force2 400Watt
-Aerocool I Curve
-DvD Laufwerk
-DvD Brenner

Wäre gespannt testen zu dürfen, ob sich die Temperaturen der übertakteten Hardware in einem dieser, zur Auswahl stehenden, Gehäuse ändern wird und inwiefern.

Des weitern würde mich interesieren, wie gut das Gehäuse verabeitet ist, wie leicht die Montage der Hardware ist, und wie sich die Geräuschentwicklung im Vergleich zu meinem bisherigen Gehäuse verhält.

Deswegen hoff ich, dass ich einer der Auserwählten seien werde und warte nun mal auf das Ergebniss.

grüße an die Redaktion
Michael


----------



## xTc (5. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lestertester für eines der sechs Gehäuse.

Da ich schon eingie Computer zusammen gebaut habe, weiß worauf es ankommt. Merkmale wie gute Verarbeitung, einfache Handhabung und funktionalität haben daher hohe Priorität. Auch bin ich ein Freund von Inovationen, welche die beiden Gehäuse bieten. So wäre es für mich interessant zu testen ob z.B. die Temperatur der Komponenten steigt wenn man bei dem Aerocool High Tech 7 Pro den großen Seitenlüfter abschaltet, oder wie sich ein zusätzlicher Lüfer in höhe der Festplatten beim Zegamax Phantom machen würde. 

Eine Dukomentation mit Bildern ist dabei natürlich selbstverständlich. Eine Kamera ist selbstverständlich vorhanden. Kostproben meiner Fotos findet man in den diversen Threads hier im Forum, als Beispiel: Der Lüftkühl-Bilder-Thread.

Auch eine schriftliche Dokumentation wird dabei geführt. Meine "Schreibe" könnt Ihr in einigen Lesertest begutachten.

Hardware für den "Einbau-Test" ist auch vorhanden. Aller Voraussicht nach würde mein Intel Pentium Dual-Core E2180 auf dem P5Q Deluxe als "Versuchsobjekte" dienen. Des weiteren würde eine HD4850 zum Einsatz kommen. Des weitern sind eingie Laufwerke und Festplatten vorhanden um das Gehäuse "vollkommen" zu bestücken.  Als Netzteil würde ein Enermax 400W und eine 750W Netzeil von Be Quiet! zum Einsatz kommen.

Mir macht es Spaß neue Teile auszuprobieren und mich von neuen Features überzeugen zu lassen. Da beide Gehäuse versuchen mit einzigartigen Inovationen für sich zu punkten, wäre es mir eine Freude eines der beiden genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen und zu beurteilen ob die Gehäuse ihren Inovationen gerecht werden. 

Über eine positive Nachricht von euch würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
   euer PCGHX-Mitglied xTc alias Jan


----------



## monster23 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Kurz zu den *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein - Erfüllt
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben - Habe ich, Thermaltake Soprano, NZXT Zero, JNC - 400W PSU, Aplus Case CS-188A und einige andere Gehäuse, die meisten waren halt nur kurz bei mir zum Testen bzw. zum Einbau und Umbau.

  - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - Das dürfte glaub ich passen allerdings müsst Ihr ja das bewerten.(Sollte halbwegs als Bürokaufmann passen)

 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen - Bin ich natürlich mit meiner Nikon.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf 
PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) - Das mach ich natürlich und würd mich auch SUPER SUPER darüber freuen.

  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen - Is Ok, würds auf meine Hardwareseite danach geben.

 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen - Selbstverständlich und hätte ich auch nicht vor.

 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen - Klar.
 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester - Super!

Hi, ich möchte mich als Tester für ein "Zegamax Phantom" Gehäuse Bewerben. 

In erster Linie bewerbe ich mich dafür da ich noch kein Gehäuse für mein neues System besitze und zweitens weil mein altes schon richtig hergenommen wurde und aussieht als wie wenn es den Ruhestand verdient hätte.

Meine Systeme:

Noch nicht vollständig:
Core2Duo 8500 Pretested 4 Gig
Speicher fehlt noch
Als Board hab ich mir nun ein MSI X48C Platinum gegönnt
Beim Netzteil habe ich ebenfalls wie beim zweiten Rechner ein Enermax Infiniti 
Grafikkarte: 4850 von GeCube

2nd System:
Q9300er 3,4 Gig wird allerdings auch bald ausgetauscht, möglicherweise auch auf einen Pretested 8500er
Beim Speicher hab ich hier Corsair DHX 2x2048 MB CL5 im Einsatz und, wie oben schon erwähnt, ein Enermax Infiniti 650 Watt Netzteil
Das eingesetzte Mainboard ist hier ein MSI P45 Neo2 FR
2xDVD Brenner von LG, einer SCHWARZ und einer BEIGE
Eine 4870 von Sapphire verrichtet hier ebenfalls seine Dienste.


----------



## Binn (5. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hier mit bewerbe ich mich für einen Leser/User Test von eines der sechs Gehäuse.

Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen habe ich seit unserem 2. PC von 1997 einem der damals sehr begehrten Aldi Komplett-PC's.
Darauf folgte mein erster eigener PC der Marke Acer, an dem ich erfahren durfte das OEM-Gehäuse nicht immer so gut sind.
Als sich mein Bruder ein Cooler Master Centurion Gehäuse kaufte war für mich klar es musste ein neues Case her. Leider entschied ich mich wegen dem geringen Preis und des großen Seitenlüfter für das Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value. An diesem Gehäuse fielen mir sofort die nicht entgrateten Kanten und die geringe Stabilität auf. Zudem eignen es sich, beding durch die offene Front, nur bedingt für den Silent Betrieb.

 An meiner Schreibe erkennt der ein oder andere das ich kein Zeichensetzungkönig bin, aber für einen ausführlichen Lesertest wird es reichen. 

Digitale Fotos sind aufgrund einer recht guten Digitalkamera möglich. Zur Not kann ich auf ein gutes Fotohandy zurück greifen.

Den ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht schreibe ich gerne, denn so kann man von der Redaktion noch was lernen und sich ein Bild von den Aufgaben eines Redakteur machen.

Das der Erfahrungsbericht später auch in anderen Hardwareforen veröffentlich werden darf finde ich gut, denn so können noch mehr Menschen von seinen Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse erfahren.

  Das das Gehäuse während dem Test nicht weiter verkauft werden versteht sich von selbst, es ist ja noch Eigentum von PCGH(Computex).

Warum ich an diesem Lesertest teilnehmen möchte?
Zum einen weil ich sehen möchte wie sich diese Gehäuse für den Silentbetrieb eignen und wie gut der Luftfluss in den Gehäusen ist. Zum anderen weil ich natürlich gerne ein hochwertigeres Gehäuse hätte als mein jetziges.

*Nun noch zu meinen PC Komponenten:*

Gehäuse:          Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value
Mainboard:        Asus P5Q Pro
Prozessor:         Intel Core2Duo E6750
ProzessorKühler: Sythe Ninja Mini
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 1GiB A-Data Vitesta Extreme DDR 2-800
Grafikkarte:       Evga 8800 GT m. Arctic Cooling Accelero S1
                      (Zur Zeit des Lesertest voraussichtlich eine HD4870
Netzteil:           Corsair HX520
Festplatte:       WD Caviar 1600


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ro(Binn) Treude


----------



## Tremendous (5. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich zum Lesertest eines dieser 2 Gehäuse.
Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich alle ausnahmslos.
Mit Gehäusen kenne ich mich sehr gut aus was ich bereits beim LianLi P60 unter Beweis stellen durfte. Es macht mir großen Spass Gehäuse auf Herz und Nieren zu überprüfen und alle Besonderheiten auszuboten.
Mit meiner neuen a300 von Sony gelingen nun noch bessere und detailreichere Fotos zur Dokumentation hier im Forum. Tests haben mir bisher viel Spass gemacht. Dabei einmal die andere Seite der Arbeit (das Verfassen eines Textes anstatt nur zu lesen) war einfach klasse!

Aktuelle geben folgende Komponenten die Power für mein System:

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Gigabyte GA-X48-DS5
4096 MB Corsair Dominator (PC2-8500)
GeForce 8800 GT (G92 PCIe 2.0) mit Akasa Vortexx Neo
Noctua NH-U 12P 
SB Audigy 4
Seagate Baracuda 750 GIG
BENQ DVD DW1670

Gruss
Tremendous


----------



## godtake (5. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo!
Auch von mir eine Bewerbung als Lesertester.
Zu euren Teilnahmebedingungen:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme seinjawollja, denn ansonsten wäre mir das verfassen dieser Antwort nur schwerlich möglich​- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
außerhalb von den Gehäusen, die ich für den PC-Aufbau für Bekannte etc. verwendet habe.
Thermaltake Xaser V
Shuttle Barebone (XPC Glamor Deluxe)
Diverse von A+, Antec, Chieftec, Pegasus and so on​- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe habenNa ja, ich kann mich gegen Orthographie und Grammatik einigermaßen behaupten (Deutsch-LK)​- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machenDie Kamera meiner Freundin....​- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)Ja, ich will das Gehäuse ja auch nicht einfach nur gewinnen, nein, ich bin sogar bereit dafür etwas zu tun!​- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichengerne ​- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen....erschwert das Testen erheblich, so ein bei eBay verscheppertes Gehäuse...​- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen[]​- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Testerimmer her! 


Aktuelle Hardware: 
Athlon X2 6400+, 4 GB G-Skill RAM, 600GB Samsung F1, nVidia Geforce 8800GT, G15, Copperhead, Aquacomputer Watercooled im Shuttle Barebone​


----------



## M4ST3R1911 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest aufgrund der Tatsache dass ich alle Bedingungen erfülle.
Zwar besitzt ich nicht die neuste Hardware doch dafür kann ich durch Langjährige Erfahrung mit Computern, Gehäuse und ect. punkten.

Da für mich nicht Gehäuse einfach Gehäuse ist sondern eins der wichtigsten Komponenten für einen Guten PC denke ich das ich für den Lesertest geeignet wäre.

Auserdem würde es mir sehr viel freude bereiten für euch einen Test durchzuführen da ich eure Zeitschrift schon seit langem Lese und ein großer Fan bin.

Ein ganz unwichtiger Punkt wäre nebenbei, dass ich dieses Gehäuse sehr gut gebrauchen könnte, da mein eigenes so schlecht belüftet ist, dass schon zwei Grafikkarten drunter leiden mussten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mersad


----------



## celli (6. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein    Bin ich
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben    Ist vorhanden
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben  Wenn ich mir Zeit lasse ist das möglich
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen Gute Canon Digicam ist immer parat
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) Ja das werde ich machen
  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen      Das ist Gut auch wenn ich nicht wüsste wo
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen Habe ich auch nicht vor
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen  Logisch
 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester Danke

Meine Komponenten:
Core 2 Quad 6600 
mit AVC Z9U741L001 gekühlt
3 Gb RAM
MSI P6N-SLI
8800 GTS 320 MB
2 Western Digital HDD und eine von Samsung
Ein DVD Brenner und ein normales DVD-Laufwerk
Sowie ein Cardreader


----------



## Gian92 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein *Bin zwar noch recht neu hier, aber ich bin Mitglied*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben *Hab ich jede menge von. Big Tower, Midi Tower alles schonmal gehabt. Herauszufinden wo die Schwächen oder Stärken eines Gehäuses liegen ist für mich kein Problem (Verarbeitung, Kühlung usw.) *
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *Meine Schreibe ist bestimmt recht ordentlich. schließlich wird sie ja 4 mal die Woche von meiner Deutsch Lehrerrin überprüft.*
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen *Digitalkamera ist auch vorhanden.*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) *Das macht doch gerade spaß! Für die Schülerzeitung zu schreiben hat mir auch immer spaß gemacht.*
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen *Unser Clanforum kann auch mal einen schönen Gehäusetest vertragen.*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen *Selbstverständlich.*
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen *Akzeptiert*
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester *Hab ich nichts dagegen.*

Meine Hardware:
Intel C2D E6600
Asus P5N32 SLI Premium
2GB Kingston HyperX DDR2 1066 RAM
1xGainward 8800 GTS OC
1xMSI 8800GTS OC
Pinnacle TV Karte
Maxtor 320GB Festplatte

So und mein derzeitiges Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Soprano. Ein neues Gehäuse würde mir gut passen , weil ich mein Soprano modden will. 
Ich habe viel spaß daran Hardware zu testen und mit ihr zu experementieren. Ich bin eine sehr zuverlässige Person ,die euch einen sehr ausführlichen Test abliefern würde. Ich hoffe das ihr euch auch für mich entscheiden werdet.

Euch allen einen guten Abend!
MfG Gian


----------



## 13thstreet (6. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Ja bin ich 

 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Habe schon einige gehabt wird zeit für ein wechsel 

 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Das bekomme ich gerade noch hin 

 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Das kann ich gut fotos machen 




So meine Hardware :

Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
CPU ist ein C2D 6750 mit einem Thermalright IFX-14
2 Gigabyte OCZ 800 DDR 2 Gold XTC
1 PNY 8800 GTS 320 mb mit einem Thermalright HR-03 Plus 
2 Barracuda 7200.7 Plus 200822
1 WDC WD2500JS-41MVB1
1 SONY DVD RW DW-Q30A 
1 LITE-ON COMBO SOHC-5232K 



Mein Gehäuse ist ein ThermalRock Ocean Dome 


Euch allen viel Glück 
13thstreet


----------



## Hai0815 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein - Erfüllt
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben - Chieftech, Coolermaster, mehrere Lian Li's und momentan Antec P182
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben -Denke das sollte ich hinbekommen
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen -Digitale SLR liegt bereit
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) -Sollte auch kein Problem sein
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen - In Ordnung
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen -Eh klar
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen -Auch klar
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester -Fein

Meine derzeitige Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core2Duo E8500
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Ultra 120 "True Black"
RAM: 4x 1024 GB Corsair XMS2 Pro
GRAKA: Sparkle 8800 GTX
MAINBOARD: ASUS Maximus II Formula
4 HDD's - 2x Samsung 500 GB + 2x Samsung 250 GB
1 Plextor DVD-Brenner
1 Plextor DVD-Rom
1 TV-Karte
Gehäuselüfter diverser Größen und Hersteller vorhanden...


----------



## herde (6. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo!! Ich würde auch gerne den Lesertest durchführen!!

Mein aktuelles Gehäuse ist ein Stacker 831! Also ein High End Gehäuse!! Ich würde gerne testen wie sich eins der beiden Gehäuse gegenüber dem Stacker schlägt!

Digitale Fotos kann ich auch machen!!

Meine Hardware:

Q9450
Asus P5Q Deluxe
Geforce 8800 GTS 512MB
4GB G. Skill F2-6400PHU2
SAMSUNG HD250HJ 
SAMSUNG HD401LJ 
Samsung SH-S223Q


----------



## digge (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo,

ich stelle mich sehr gerne als Tester eines der Gehäuse zur Verfügung.

Ich würde, im Fall das ich ausgewählt werde, das entsprechende Gehäuse auf Alltagstauglichkeit testen.
Also nicht im "Extremausbau" mit WaKü oder absoluter Highend-Hardware - sondern mit einer Ausstattung die mehr dem Durchschnitt entspricht.

Mir persönlich sind z.B. solche Punkte wichtig wie:
1. vibriert das ganze Gehäuse wenn ich eine DVD schaue? (Selbst sehr teure Gehäuse haben dieses Problem)
2. kann ich den Einbau der Hardware ohne Änderungen am Gehäuse problemlos realisieren? (Wie oft waren schon Festplattenkäfige im Weg...- aber Dremel sei Dank)
3. Kabelmanagement? (sollte auch im Inneren "schick" aussehen)
4. Lüftermontage? (kann ich nur einen Anbieter verbauen - oder muß ich verschiedene nehmen; z.B. Arctic-Cooling vorne und Noctua hinten; weil durch die Lüftungsöffnungen jeder Lüfter eine andere "Tonlage" produziert)
und viele weitere Punkte die gerade im Alltag so auftreten.

Ich denke mir das dies mehr der Situation entspricht wie es die meisten bei sich vorfinden.
In meinem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich nur sehr wenige die z.B. ein WaKü verbaut haben - obwohl die meisten davon schon in die Rubrik "Hardcore-Zocker" gehören.
Denn Spielen am PC ist doch meist Hobby - und da achtet man schon auf einen guten "Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor". Und der extreme preisliche Verfall aktueller Highend-Bauteile steht wohl ausser Frage - schlimmer ist ja wohl nur noch bei den PKW`s.....

Das war nun mein erster Beitrag (lasst Gnade vor Recht ergehen :o) und bei allem anderen heißt es jetzt abwarten.....

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Dirk "Digge"


----------



## stadler5 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

 Hallo, 
ich habe schon viel vom *Aerocool High Tech 7 Pro gehört und ob es wirklich so gut ist, möchte ich mit eigenen Augen überprüfen.*

*Die Voraussetzungen der Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle ich.*


----------



## dars (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Ich erfülle alle erforderlichen Teilnahmebedingungen und würde gerne das Aerocool nHigh Tech 7 Pro Gehäuse testen.


----------



## reddy2307 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo PCGH Team, ich würde gerne eines der Gehäuse testen. Für mich wäre das mal eine Abwechslung, da ich sonst nur Gehäuse Modde und die Hardware ans Limit bringe.

*Teilnahmebedingungen:
*- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein - Das bin ich
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben - diverse ältere Standartgehäuse schon gehabt und auch gemoddet
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - das ist ja selbstverständlich und auch erforderlich für Testberichte
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen - ist auch selbstverständlich man möchte ja schließlich auch was sehen von den Tests
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) - das ist ja kein problem wenn man die Details mit euch besprochen hat
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen - das ist super auf unseren Seiten wie -=[NOS]=- Nitro-Overclocking-System und www.unique-pcs.de würde sich soetwas gut machen
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen - ich würde das Gehäuse nicht einmal nach dem Testlauf verkaufen, es ist doch interassanter es dann zu Modden und dann z.B. auf der GCMM oder der DCMM auszustellen (falls man wie in diesm Jahr angenommen wird)
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen - Das ist klar
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester - Da würde ich mich drüber freun


Mfg

Mario


----------



## HackinTosh (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

So, ich versuchs auch mal wieder:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein - bin ich
- Ihr solltet Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen haben - habe schon einige Cases (5 an der Zahl) gehabt, zur Zeit ein Coolermaster Stacker 830
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - ist ebenfalls gewährleistet
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen - für diese Zwecke habe ich eine Casio Exilim Digitalkamera zur Verfügung
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) - versteht sich von selbst, wird erledigt
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen - das werde ich dann wohl auch tun, wenn die Resonanz einigermaßen gut ausfällt
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen - auch klar, würde ich sowieso nur tun, wenn mir das Gehäuse persönlich nicht so zusagt. ansonsten würde ich es für ein Zweitsystem verwenden
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen - selbstverständlich, wäre ja auch unfair sonst
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester - das ist schön

Warum ich ein Gehäuse testen möchte:

Gerade im Bereich der Gehäuse bin ich immer offen für neue Ideen und Konzepte (insbesondere im Bereich von Airflow und Layout) und sehe einen solchen Lesertest daher als ideale Möglichkeit zur Erweiterung meines Horizonts und Fachwissens an.

Hardware:

- Sharkoon 450 Watt Netzteil
- Gigabyte P31 DS3L (evtl. ist zum Testzeitraum mein Rampage Formula schon da)
- Intel Core 2 Duo E6600@2400Mhz
- 2x2GB A-Data Vitesta DDR2-800 CL5
- Powercolor HD3850 PCS 512Mb mit Zerotherm Kühler
- Maxtor DiamondMax 10 200GB S-Ata
- Western Digital Raptor 36,7GB
- Sony DVD-Brenner IDE
- LG DVD-Laufwerk IDE
- Apple Aluminium Keyboard
- Logitech VX Revolution
- Razer Mantis Control Pad
- HP L2335 23" TFT
- Samsung Syncmaster 931BW 19" TFT



Grüße
HackinTosh


----------



## Bennz (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein = Ja 
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben = Aller Art
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben = selbstverständlich
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen = Geht Klar
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) = Sagt Bescheid
  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen = Nur verlinken xD
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen = Behalten!
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen = Jup
 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester = genau


Warum:
Als GZS, IT-Systemelektroniker (in Ausbildung) und Zocker Bräuchte ich ma eine Abwechslung zu meinem 3/486 desktop Gehäuse (Liebäugel mitn High Tech 7 Pro)


----------



## boolands (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion!

Da ich derzeit sowieso ein komplett neues System aufbaue,würde sich ein Test eines der Gehäuse doch eigentlich perfekt anbieten..! Oder..?

Viele Grüße,

Ralf


----------



## stein345 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich gerne bewerben um eines diesen netten Gehäuse zu testen.
Ich haben bereits viel Hardware in Gehäuse gesteckt und würde sagen das ich weis was ein gutes Gehäuse ausmacht.
Hier mal meine momentane Hardware:
ECS GF8200A als Grundbaustein
6000+ als Rechenknecht
dieser wird frisch gehalten von einem Zalman CNPS 9700
EVGA 8800GS um etwas auf dem Bildschirm lesen zu können
Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty um etwas zu hören
Be Quiet Straight Power Pro um das alles bei Spannung zu halten
2 HDDs von seagate 250Gb damit das alles weis was es zu tun hat
und ein Antec Nine Hundred dort ist alles frisch aufgehoben.
Es wäre schön wenn mal ein normaler User mitmachen könnte und nicht immer nur die extrem Modder oder wie sie sich nennen.


----------



## heartcell (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein- bin ich
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben- hab ich, war Gerätezusammensetzter und jetzt IT-Systemelektroniker^^
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben- Wer hat die nich^^
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen- in dieser lage bin ich
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)- ihr sagt wie und wann
  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen- so muß es sein^^
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen- nee, will es ja behalten^^
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen- OK
 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester- Jehaaa

Warum:
da ich GZS und IT-Systemelektroniker bin und öfter an PC'S rum schraube,
wäre es mal eine Abwechslung das Gehäuse zu behalten an den man rum schraubt^^
und ich hatte noch nie so ein großen Lüfter^^ (Aerocool High Tech 7 Pro)
*hamm will*

freundlichste Grüße euer heartcell


----------



## Bennz (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*



heartcell schrieb:


> Warum:
> da ich GZS und IT-Systemelektroniker bin und öfter an PC'S rum schraube,
> wäre es mal eine Abwechslung das Gehäuse zu behalten an den man rum schraubt^^
> und ich hatte noch nie so ein großen Lüfter^^ (Aerocool High Tech 7 Pro)
> ...



Woher kenn ich den bloss na Kollega


----------



## heartcell (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*



Bennz schrieb:


> Woher kenn ich den bloss na Kollega



wir Beide auf einem Bild?^^
geht das????


----------



## klefreak (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

So, dann biete ich mich mal an um eines der Gehäuse zu Testen

meine Hardware besteht derzeit aus:

C2D E6850 @3,6ghz @ Mugen
Asus P5E
4gb GeiL Black Dragon Cl4
Radeon HD2900pro @ XT
2x DVD
2x80gb Hdd Raid0
160gb Hdd
500gb Hdd (extern)
Wechselrahmen für weitere HDD's
PCI Wlankarte


Teilnahmebedingungen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester



lg Klemens


----------



## speedy242 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Gehäusetest und hoffe die Teilnahmebedingungen zu erfüllen.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein:
bin dabei
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben:
habe bereits das 5. oder 6. Gehäuse in Bearbeitung
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben:
ich benutze keine Smileys und Abkürzungen (wie z.B. *lol*),
dass nervt mich schon bei icq
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen:
meine Kenntnisse sollten reichen
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt):
Details werden natürlich nicht vernachlässigt
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen:
mache ich gerne
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen:
ich mache nur komplette Tests
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen:
versteht sich von selbst
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester:
finde ich gut, damit man weiter testen kann

*Hardware:*

- Intel Core2Duo E6750 mit Cooler Master Hyper TX 2
- Sapphire X1950 Pro 512 MB
- Gigabyte P35-DS3R
- be quiet! Netzteil BQT E5-400W
- 2x1 GB DDR2 RAM G.E.I.L.
- Samsung SP2504C 250 GB
- Samsung SP1604N 160 GB
- Samsung DVD-Brenner SH-S183L
- 3x Arctic Cooling Lüfter 80 mm LED (hinten und Seite)
- 1x Xilence Lüfter 120 mm LED (vorne)

Derzeit bin ich im Besitz eines roten RAIDMAX Gehäuses (Cobra), dass aber nicht sehr gut verarbeitet ist und eine Menge Lärm verursacht.

Hoffentlich komme ich in die nähere Auswahl.
Ich danke für die Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## olsystems (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Bewerbung

Warum ich das Gehäuse Testen will?
Da ich ganz gern mich Aktiver im Forum beteiligen möchte.

Hardware:
CPU: C2D E6750 / Celeron E1200 / QX9770 / C2D E2200 / Pentium 4 630
Board: Asus P5Q / Gigabyte EP35-DS3R / Gigabyte P35 DS3R
RAM: 2x1GB OCZ Platinum rev. 2.0 / 2x1GB OCZ Gold Edition
Graka: Xpertvision 8800 GT BIOS Mod / 6800 GT BIOS Mod
Festplatte: WD Raptor 74GB / Samsung Spinpoint F1 1TB
Brenner: Samsung SH203
Netzteil: Be Quiet 750 Watt / LC Power Scorpio 2.3 480 Watt
AC Lüfter 120mm / 80mm würde einmal mit nur 80er Lüfter und einmal mit nur 120er Lüfter das Gehäuse Testen

LG
olsystems


----------



## maaaaatze (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein

bin ich 

 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben

hab ich da ich gerade an einem Mod Arbeite und schon viele Rechner zusammengebaut habe.

 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben

Kein Problem.

 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen

Habe eine sehr gute Digicam die sehr gute Scharfe Fotos macht.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)

Ist kein Problem mach ich sogar gerne.

  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen

Mal schaun ob ich lust dazu hab.

 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen

Warum auch? Das Case muss man testen nicht verkaufen.

 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen

Gut so 

 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester

Platz ist genug da 


Ich will gerne das Case Testen um es mit vielen anderen zu vergleichen da ich schon viele Rechner zusammengebaut habe. Kann es mit Cases von MSTech, Sharkoon, NTZX vergleichen.

Derzeit besitze ich noch ein MS Tech Case was aber weichen sollte gegen ein Sharkoon Rebel 9. Als Hardware wird zum einsatz kommen:

Intel Pentium Core 2 E2200 (Wenn Geld da ist E5200)
Gigabyte P35 DS3
GeForce 8800GT
OCZ SLi Ready 2GB 1066Ram
2 DVD Brenner (1x LG | 1x Noname)
DVD Laufwerk
3 Festplatten (1x Hitachi HDS722512VLSA80 2x Seagate ST3250410AS)
Sharkoon 450Watt Netzteil
Nanoxia Lüfter


----------



## thecroatien (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo,
auch ich möchte mich Bewerben.

Ich möchte das Case Testen, weil ich einerseits mein 'Billig' Case satt hab, anderseits wissen möchte ob die Case's im Handel auch wirklich ihr Geld wert wären.

Da mein Intel E2180 @ 3,4ghz mit meinem Freezer 7 Pro Arg an der Grenze Läuft, würde mich interessiren, ob die Unmengen an Lüfter auch einen Erheblichen Beitrag leisten, oder eher 'Aufkleber' Tuning sind.

Meine Hardware:
Intel E 2180 Office und Musik:@ 2,5ghz@1,2volt
Gaming:@3,0 bis 3,4 ghz
Mainboard Gigabyte P35 DS3L
2gb DDR2 800 Mushkin SP2
LT Power NT
Zwei DVD Laufwerke, eins davon Brenner.

Momentan eine Festplatte,
Jedoch noch 3-4 die warten eingebaut zu werden


Gruß
Axel


----------



## buzty (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

So, dann bewerbe Ich mich auch mal um den Lesertest, vielleicht hab ich ja mal Glück . Die Teilnahmebedingungen erfülle Ich wohl alle, sofern ihr meine Schreibe als ordentlich anseht.
Als Testsystem käme das obere System aus meiner Signatur zum Einsatz, mein aktuelles Gehäuse ist ein Sharkoon Rebel 9, wär also vielleicht ein schöner Vergleich von so einem recht schlichten Gehäuse zu einem der hoch gezüchteten Boliden vom Test. Das Phantom würde nebenbei von der Farbe her gut in mein Zimmer passen, ob das jedoch so überzeugend ist für euch...darf bezweifelt werden . Beim Areocool würde mich interessieren, ob der große Seitelüfter die Temperaturprobleme meines Prozessors (woher die kommen weiß niemand ) vielleicht entschärfen kann.

edit: Weitere Komponenten wären: DvD-Laufwerk + DvD-Brenner, Festplatte natürlich , als Cpu-Kühler käme ein Arctic Freezer 64 (leicht gemoddet) zum Einsatz


----------



## Fifadoc (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Vorweg der förmliche Teil:

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein -> bin ich
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben -> vorhanden
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben -> ich glaube, das kann ich
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen -> Kamera ist vorhanden
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) -> würde gemacht
  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen -> ok
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen -> ok
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen -> ok
 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester -> schön 


Nun jedoch zum wesentlichen Teil der Bewerbung:
*
Wieso sollte ausgerechnet ICH ein Gehäuse testen?*

Also wenn ich das nicht weiss, wer dann? 
Eigentlich weiss ich nicht, warum meine Gründe besser sein sollten als die von Anderen... aber sie sind auch nicht schlechter, also halte ich mich durchaus für qualifiziert.
Mitlerweile arbeite ich seit etwa 5 Monaten an einem Mod für meinen Rechner. Dieser began mit dem Arbenteuer Wasserkühlung. Der Mod soll eine Komposition aus Rot und Schwarz werden.
Dabei wurde mein betagtes (5 Jahre altes) LianLi Gehäuse in Rente geschickt. Neu kam dann ein NZXT Alphacase. Dieses tat gute dienste, war aber nicht so ganz das wahre. Deshalb wurde es nun gegen ein MozartXT ausgetauscht. Dieses hat jedoch auch so seine kleinen Probleme. Somit ist meine Suche nach dem perfekten Gehäuse noch nicht abgeschlossen.
Ich wäre sehr erfreut, rauszufinden ob eines der zu testenden Gehäuse meine Anforderungen besser erfüllt.

Als Hardware habe ich folgendes zur Verfügung:
ASUS Maximus Formula
Core2Duo E6750
6GB OCZ Reaper Ram (insg. 4 Module)
9800GTX 
2 HDDs
DVD/RW Laufwerk

WaKü:
EK CPU- + Grafikkartenkühler
Hydor Pumpe
5,25" AGB
240er Airplexx PRO Radiator
360er Airplexx PRO Radiator

MfG,
Fifa


----------



## zim (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hi, dann will ich mich auch mal für einen eurer Lesertests bewerben.
Dann werde ich erstmal die Teilnahmebedingungen kommentieren, damit Ihr einen Eindruck von mir bekommt:

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
->Natürlich! Tolle Community 

 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
*->*Kann ich von mir behaupten. Habe erst kürzlich bei Freunden ein NZXT Apollo, ein NZXT Alpha sowie ein Coolermaster Mystique verbaut. Selbst habe ich aktuell ein etwas modifiziertes Lancool K7.
In der Vergangenheit hatte ich noch ein A+ CS-188AF (natürlich auch modifiziert) und zwei verschiedene Bierkasten-Konstruktionen in Gebrauch. 
Der A+ steht mitlerweile bei meinem Bruder, wäre aber auch für Fotos/Vergleiche bereit. Auch wenn dessen Zustand (also der vom A+, nicht der meines Bruders) nichtmehr allzu gut ist.

 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
*->*Ich denke die hab ich. Ausserdem habe ich viel Spass am Schreiben.

 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
*->*Hab eine Casio EX S880 mit 8Mpx. Sollte ausreichen 

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
*->* Klaro, darum geht es ja! Würde mich freuen einen Beitrag der Größenordnung für das Forum leisten zu dürfen.

  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
*->*Natürlich eine Option.

 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
*->*Ich denke da wird dann eher mein K7 nach der Testphase das Feld räumen müssen 
Aber natürlich, wird gemacht. (bzw. nicht gemacht)

 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
*->*Sicher.

 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
*->*Oh, ok.... Ich würd's trotzdem machen 

*Überblick über meine Hardware:*
Mainboard: MSI K9AG Neo2 Digital
CPU: AMD X2 5000+ BE auf 3,2 Ghz übertaktet
CPU-Kühler: EKL Großclockner
GPU: Club 3D Radeon HD4850
Speicher: Zwei Kits von OCZ jeweils 2*1 GB
PSU: Corsair VX450
2 HDs (SATA)
1 Samsung DVD Brenner(SATA) und ein LG DVD Laufwerk(IDE) (beide in Schwarz)
Tastatur: Logitech G15
Maus: Logitech G9 / Mauspad: Roccat Sense Adrenalin
Gamepad: Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2

*Warum will ich Tester werden?*
Wie bereits erwähnt, ich schreibe gerne über Dinge die mich interessieren. Ausserdem bin ich ein kleiner Bastler. Ich werkel supergerne am Rechner 'rum. Kabel anders verlegen, Lüftungskonzept ändern, Moddingideen umsetzen... Das alles treibt meine Freundin in den Wahnsinn und mich macht es glücklich 
Desweiteren macht sich in den Semesterferien (Angewandte Informatik auf Diplom 5. Fachsemester) erfahrungsgemäß immer etwas Langeweile breit. So ein Test wäre schonmal ein super Projekt.
Ausserdem ist "Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester" natürlich wie Zucker in meinen Ohren. 

Wäre toll wenn Ihr mich für gut genug befindet und mich einen der Tests schreiben lasst.

MFG


----------



## onkel78 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Also Dann will ich mich mal als Tester bewerben was mir auch super passt da ich dabei bin mir ein neues System auf zu bauen! Was ja bekanntlich schon genug Euros kostet deshalb kommt mir ein neues Gehäuse gerade recht!
Da ich nur die neuste Hardware verbaue können die Neuen Gehäuse gleich mal zeigen was in ihnen steckt!

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein >>Bin ich.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben >>Ich habe Schon mehrere Gehäuse für Freunde und Kollegen gebaut und umgebaut
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben >>ist auch kein Problem
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen >> Mache ich mit einer Minolta Dimage 5
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) >> Da bin ich mal auf eure Schwerpunkte gespannt!

Meine Neue Hardware die ich verbauen werde:

-MSI K9N2 Diamond AAM2+A nF780 SLI ATX
-AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition 2,6 GHz
-KINGSTON VALUERAM 4GB 1066MHZ DDR2
-MSI VGA NGTX280-T2D1G-OC 1024MB PCIe RT
-SAMSUNG SEMICONDUCTOR HDD 1TB 32MB Spin Point Sata2 HD103UJ
-BE QUIET Dark Power Pro P7 850W

Also ich hoffe mal das ich die Gehäuse testen darf !
Grüße Lars


----------



## Belatis (7. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Guten Tag euch allen. 

Ich möchte mich auch durch diesen Beitrag zum Lesertest für ein Gehäuse bewerben.

Mitglied bin ich ja schon. Meine Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen habe ich durch viele selber zusammengestellte und überreichte PC's für Freunde und Bekannte ,sowie durch eigene Moddingarbeiten am eigenen Case, erlangt. Der Schreibstil von mir ist auch dieser Herausforderung gewachsen und ich bin gewillt, dass Beste herauszuholen.

Die Bilder stellen mich nicht vor eine große Hürde und können selbstverständlich angefertigt werden. 

Wie schon oben erwähnt, werde ich mir größte Mühe bei der Durchführung des Tests, der Bewertung und Einhaltung der Kriterien geben und diese im Erfahrungsbericht zufriedenstellend zusammentragen.

Alles in allem stimme ich zu, dass Gehäuse nicht während des Tests weiterzuverkaufen.

Zu meiner persönlichen Motivation gehört das Testen und ausprobieren von neuen Komponenten, um diese auch entsprechend Ihrer Eignung hin zu überprüfen. Spaß und Freude an der Sache sind mitunter auch die treibenden Merkmale meinerseits.

Ich freue mich schon sehr, sollte ich einer der ausgewählten Testkandidaten sein, auf diese einmalige Erfahrung auch endlich etwas in Form eines Tests beitragen zu können. Meine Finger kribbeln sprichwörtlich
schon nach dieser Aufgabe.

Im folgendem nenne ich meine derzeitige und kommende Hardware in der Auflistung

Derzeit:

CPU & Kühler: E8200, Arctic Freezer 7 Pro
Mainboard: XFX 680i LT SLI
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD 4870
RAM: 2x 2GB Mushkin XP2-6400
HDD: Samsung SP2504C

ab kommender Woche:

CPU & Kühler: Q6600 & NH-UP12
Mainboard: GA-X38-DQ6
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD 4870
RAM: 2x 2GB Mushkin XP2-6400
HDD: Samsung SP2504C

Fragen in Bezug auf Übertaktung kann ich auch im Test aufgreifen, da zum einen mein Wissen in diesem Bereich versiert ist und ich vorhabe, die Konfiguration bestehend aus der ab nächster Woche, zu übertakten.

Über die Wahl zum Testkandidaten würde ich mich dermaßen freuen, das ich es im Moment nicht beschreiben könnte. Ich warte hoffnungsvoll auf eine positive Rückmeldung.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Belatis


----------



## BMW M-Power (8. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich, für eins der oben genanten Gehäuse als Lesertester.

Alle Teilnahmebedingungen werden natürlich erfüllt.

Die Möglichkeit, digitale Fotos zu schießen, habe ich dank der Digicam meines Vaters auch.

Der Grund dafür ist, dass ich einfach mal ein "Markencase" auf Herz und Nieren prüfen möchte, und es mit einem "NoName" Gehäuse vergleichen will.

Da ich zur zeit ein gemoddetes "NoName" Case in meinem Zimmer stehen hab, würde ich mich sehr über eins der beiden Gehäuse freuen.


Meine Hardware sieht so aus :

Intel Core2Duo E6400@3.2Ghz, für den test auch gerne mal 3.6Ghz
A-Data Vitesta Extreme DDR2-800Mhz
Leadtek Winfast PX7800GTX
DVD-Brenner
Samsung HD321KJ
Gigabyte GA-X38-DQ6
2x Nanoxia FX12


MfG
Pascal


----------



## butter_milch (9. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallöchen,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest. Ich erfülle jede eurer Anforderungen. Vor Allem das Zegamaxgehäuse hat es mir angetan. 

Habe vor kurzem ein bescheidenes Moddingvorhaben begonnen, eine Prozedur durch die auch das Testgehäuse gezerrt werden würde.

Würde mich riesig über die Möglichkeit freuen, den Lesertest schreiben zu dürfen.

Mein System:

Asus Maximus Formula
Intel C2D Q6700
Thermalright IFX-14
2x 2GB G.Skill
Cooler Master RealPower M 700 - Kabelmanagement
Bis zum Lesertest höchstwahrscheinlich eine GTX280 oder HD4870 1GB
1x Seagate 500GB
1x WD 200GB (Revoltec Alu Book)

lG, butter_milch


----------



## Quorrl (10. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

na dann wollen wir uns mal für den Lesertest bewerben...

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein: 
+ seit heute . war vorher eigentlich nur Leser 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben: 
+ Glaube die Erfahrung bringe ich mit. Schraube zwar nicht jeden Monat einen Rechner zusammen, aber für eine qualifizierte Hardwareberatung bin ich zu haben 
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
+ kann man das hier lesen? 
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
+ Ixus 400 und bis dahin wohl auch eine Ixus 970  sollten reichen denke ich 
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
+ so lange ihr keine 10 Seiten Text wollt *zustimmt*
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
+ es gibt noch andere interessante Foren außer dem hier? 
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
+ ist eigentlich für den neuen rechner eingeplant 
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
+ wasn das? 
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
+ *dafür*


Eingeplante Hardware für den Test:

CPU: Intel Q9450 (oder Phenom 9850BE )
MB: ASUS Striker II Formula, nForce 780i SLI (oder ASUS M3A78)
Speicher: Corsair XMS2 Dominator 4GB 1066
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Ultra-120 (oder Danamics LM10 falls bis zum Test verfügbar)
Zusatzlüfter: Scythe Slip Stream
Netzteil: Enermay Modu82+ 525W
HDDs: 2xSamsung SpinPoint F1 500GB 16MB SATA II (HD502IJ) im Raid 0
GraKa: wird ne 4870, warte auf die 1024 MiByte Version 
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-S223F
System: Windows Vista 32bit

spontan aufkommende Fragen/Tests/Beurteilungen zu Gehäusen:
- Praxistauglichkeit für Gamer/LANs
- Lautstärke/Schwingungen am/im Gehäuse
- subjektive Beurteilung des verursachten Geräuschpegels der installierten Lüfter
- Verletzungsgefahr durch Kanten?
- Verarbeitung/Passgenauigkeit
- Funktionen
- 400mm Lüfter nur Show oder bringt er auch effektiv bessere Belüftung oder verschlechtert dieser evtl sogar den Luftstrom im Gehäuse?


glaube das reicht mal


----------



## iShod (10. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein - Ja
 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben - Ja, auch schon öfters selber gemoddet
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben - Ja, Online-Redakteur
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen - Fuji S9600 vorhanden
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) -  So siehts aus

Hardware:
C2Q 6600 
MSI P35 NEO 2 FR
HD 2900 XT @ AC Freezer Xtreme
2Gig G.e.I.l. Dragon Series @ AC RC
Enermax Liberty 500 Watt


----------



## waterman1965 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein.  Bin ich

 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben.  Na auf jedenfall
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben. Wenn ich will schon
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen. Die einfachste Übung.
-  Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) Sollte auch keine grösseren Probleme bereiten
  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen. Warum nicht.
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen. Ist ja logisch
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen. Wie immer
 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester. Super

Hardware:
MB: Gigabyte P35 DS3P
Core Duo 6420 gekühlt mit Zalmann 9700 cu
4GB Ram Corsair DDR2 PC 800
HD:Samsung SP200 4c
HD:Samsung SP120
Grafikkarte. Gainward 8800 GT mit Kühler Accelero Twin Turbo
DVD Brenner
DVD Laufwerk

Mehr ist es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*
*


----------



## r!b (11. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hi PCGH-Team,
ich würde gerne eines der Gehäuse testen. Mein aktuelles CS-601 ist doch leicht überfordert mit meinem SLI-System. Ich studieren Wirtschaftsinformatik im Hauptstudium und erfülle alle Anforderungen. Mein System:

AMD X2 4200+ @2750mhz@1,2Volt (Alpenföhn)
ASUS A8N SLI Premium Sockel 939
OC-Wear TCCD 2GB RAM @3-3-3-6
2x 8800GT ZOTAC AMP!
500GB Samsung HDD
SB Audigy 2ZS
Enermax Liberty 500Watt
TV Karte, G5, Cherry, Iiyama Prolite 481S, Gehäuse komplett gedämmt und alle Komponenten entkoppelt...

Für die nächsten drei Monate ist der Umstieg auf ein aktuelles 4-Kern CPU-Modell geplant! (CPU, Board, RAM)

Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (11. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Dann werde ich mich auch mal für den Test bewerben. 



Eine ordentliche Schriftführung habe ich. 

Die digitalen Fotos  sollten das kleinste Problem darstellen. 


Ich würde mich freuen für die PCGH einen Lesertest schreiben zu dürfen.


Ortentliche und aktuelle Hardware ist vorhanden.


Q6600
Q9450
E6600

WAKÜ
LUKÜ

8800GTS 640
8800GTS 512
HD4870


u.s.w


----------



## BenF (11. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich jetzt auch für den Test:

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Anders könnte ich ja nicht schreiben 
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Das ist ja nicht allzu schwer, die habe ich.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Die habe ich auch.
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
2 Digitalkameras dürften reichen.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Aye, Sir!
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Bei Bedarf werde ich davon Gebrauch machen.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Nee, dass will ich doch behalten 
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Geht klar!
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Yehaw!

Meine Hardware: 
Abit KN8 SLI
AMD X2 4200+
Zalman Lüfter Drauf
Verschiedene Gehäuselüfter
Gainward 8800 Ultra
Creative Xtreme Fidelity Sound Blaster
2 Gb Ram 3-3-3-8
Be Quiet 450 Watt
WD 200gb 
Fujitsu Simens extern 500gb

Edit: Warum ich das Case gerne haben würde: Ich habe seit 2 Jahren an meinem Haupt- PC das Stacker 830 und das Zegamax Phantom sieht nicht schlecht aus. Deswegen wollte ich mich dafür bewerben, damit mein Rechner mal wieder einen neuen Look bekommt, den man nicht nur durch ein Window sieht ^^


----------



## Atosch (12. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo ich erfülle alle geforderten Kriterien und würde mich sehr über ein Gehäuse zum Testen freuen. 
Ich habe schon viele Rechner mit den unterschiedlichsten Gehäusen von Desktop bis Bigtower zusammengebaut und besessen.
Als letztes habe ich ein TT Swing gesilentzt und verschönert (lackierter Innenraum usw.)
Da ich sehr gerne an meinem Rechner schraube würde ich mich sehr über diese erneute Möglichkeit freuen meinem Hobby zu frönen.
Fotos kann ich mit einer Nikon Coolpix L5 machen also gar kein Problem.
In anderen Foren möchte ich gar nicht veröffentlichen. Ich geh doch nicht fremd ))
Da ich bei meinen Rechnern immer sehr viel Wert auf einen leisen Betrieb lege liegt hierbei natürlich mein besonderes Interesse.

Ich würde mich über eine Positive Benachrichtigung freuen.

Meine Hardware:

Gigabyte P35-DS4
Scythe Ninya Rev b und TR U-120 extreme
C2D E4400
4*1024 MB Ram
Samsung Spinpoint F1 600GB
Seagate Barrracuda 250GB
GF8800GT + Accelero S1 + Sharkoon Silent Eagle LED 120mm
Soundblaster Audigy 2ZS
Bequiet 450W Straight Power


----------



## andythestriker (12. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo....

mein erster POST 

Teilnahmebedingungen:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein >>Bin ich, seit HEUTE <<

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben: ich bin fachinformatiker...azubi...
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben: Meine freundin kontrolliert xD
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen: Cam

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt): Wär nicht das erste mal...
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen:    ...Forumdeluxx.de wird sich freun...

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen: selbstredend.
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen: OK!
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester: Coole Sache...

Jetzige Hardware:
CPU: Intel Core2Duo E8400 @ 4GHz Wakü
RAM: 8GB 1066 Mhz Apogee GT 
GRAKA: 850xl (nur für OC Tests)
MAINBOARD: DFI X48 T2R
HDDs: 5 ingesamt
1 DVD Brenner Sata


----------



## Overclocker06 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest für eines der beschriebenen PC-Gehäuse. 
Ich habe bereits Erfahrung mit Gehäusen gesammelt und eins mit Dämmmaterial ausgestattet. Soweit ich es selbst beurteilen kann, ist meine Schreibe, wie verlangt, ordentlich und ich bin ebenfalls in der Lage Fotos in digitaler Form zu erstellen. 
Selbstverständlich wird es einen ausführlichen Test inklusive vieler Bilder auf PCGHX.de geben und innerhalb der Laufzeit wird das Case natürlich nicht weiterverkauft und von der Veröffentlichung des Tests in anderen Foren wird ebenfalls abgesehen.
Testen möchte ich eines der Gehäuse da zur Zeit nach einer Alternative für meinen Bigtower von Chieftec gesucht wird, dieser ist mir mittlerweile etwas zu groß.
Außerdem würde ich gerne mal wieder an meinem PC schrauben, leider gibt es momentan nichts zu basteln.
Desweiteren liegt es sehr in meinem Interesse selbst einen Test zu einem Gehäuse oder einer anderen Hardware zu verfassen, meine Leistung anschließend "bewerten" zu lassen und natürlich anderen Usern genaue Informationen über die Gehäuse zu liefern.
Dafür bietet sich hier die beste Möglichkeit.

Mein System:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @3,0-3,6Ghz 
       gekühlt mit Scythe Mugen
Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
4x 1024MiByte Corsair DDR2-800
Gainward Geforce 8800GT 512MB
Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Overclocker06


----------



## AMDSempron (13. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Moin moin,
ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch mal bei dem Test.
Zu den Bedingungen: Ich habe Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen, habe mich auch des öfteren über Mängel in Details geärgert, diese versuche ich aufzuspüren und euch dann mitzuteilen. Ne vernünftige Schreibe hab ich (kann man ja hier lesen ). Als Kamera hab ich ne Exilim EX Z110 von Casio also was vernünftiges wo man auch hochauflösendes Material bekommt um Feinheiten zu erkennen. Den Testbericht werd ich natürlich schreiben, wäre ja auch sonst unnsinnig diese Aktionen.
Meine Hardware ist hier aufgelistet: sysProfile: ID: 53345 - AMDSempron

Für lesefaule aber trotzdem noch mal hier 
AMD Athlon XP-M 2500+@2,4GHz @ 1,9V mit Alpha PAL 8045, bei diesem Teil habe ich schon meine ernsten Probleme die CPU kühl zu halten
MB: Shuttle AN35N Ultra 
ATI 9800 Pro
IBM Deskstar Festplatte mit 80GB
Als Case nen Chieftec Dragon DX (CS 601) welches leider nur 80mm Lüfter zulässt, ich jedoch mit Kniffen mehrere 120mm Lüfter installiert habe, um einen höheren Luftfluss zu erreichen, Lautstärke war eher nebensächlich, die Kühlung war vorrangig, doch wenn ich eins der neuen bekäme könnte ich ein wenig optimieren und das System auch leicht auf silent trimmen.


----------



## Duesilein (13. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Auch ich stelle mich gerne als Gehäuse-Tester zur Verfügung.
Ich habe bisher schon meine div. Systeme in einigen, bisher immer NoName-Gehäusen verbaut, bin also in der Lage ein bischen rumzubasteln.
Community-Mitglied bin ich auch, mit dem Schreiben und dem Fotografieren sollte das auch funktionieren, das "Kleingedruckte" (Rechtsweg, andere Foren und so) ist für mich selbstverständlich.

Meine Systemdaten werden einige wahrscheinlich zu Lachkrämpfen animieren, aber eine Familie muss halt auch ernährt und finanziert werden, da muss ein PC schonmal zurück stecken.

MB: MSI K9N Neo V2
CPU: Athlon 64 X2 4200+ EE, Kühler Xigmatek HDT-S1283
Graka: MSI NX7100GS
RAM: MDT DDR2 2048MB-Kit PC6400/800
DVD: SamsungSH-S182M

Das NoName-Gehäuse wird mit zwei Noctua 80mm Lüftern "kalt gehalten".

Nun denn, allen viel Glück!


Ciao, Duesilein


----------



## Mojo (13. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo,
hiermit möchte ich mich als Tester für eines der Gehäuse bewerben.

 Erstmal zu den Teilnahmebedingungen:
  - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein Positiv
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben. Positiv (etwas modden, Kabelmanagement)
 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben Vorhanden
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen Habe eine Canon Digicam
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) Werde ich machen, da mir das sehr viel Spaß bereitet
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen Natürlich erst danach
 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen Werde ich auf keinen Fall machen
 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen Das ist klar
 - Nach den Tests verbleiben die Maus beim Tester Find ich super 

Was ich alles am Gehäuse testen würde:
Zuerst wird die Verarbeitung unter die Lupe genommen. Danach wird mal das System komplett eingebaut. Dazu gehört: Asus P5K-E Wifi, Intel DualCore E2220 (mit Boxed Kühler und dann mit Scythe Kama Cross), Asus EN7990 GS mit AC Accelero S1 Rev.2), 2 x 1024 MB Samsung DDR2-533, 2 x Papst 4412F/2GLL und noch 2 80x80 mm Lüfter. Es wird der Raum im Gehäuse geprüft, wieviel Platz noch für WaKü übrigbleibt und wie die Luftströmungsverhältnisse sind. Es wird übertaktet und die Temperatur gecheckt. Dann werden die Kabel schön versteckt und geschaut wo sich das Gehäuse evtl. modden lässt.
Dies alles werde ich natürlich in einem schönen Tagebuch mit Bildern zusammenschreiben.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich einer der Tester werden dürfte.
MfG Mojo


----------



## Fraggi (14. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hallo PCGH Redakteure,

Warum möchte ich eines der Gehäuse testen:
ich muss HeNrY anschließen - mein Chieftec fällt in naher Zukunft auseinander,  so dass es es Zeit für ein neues Case wäre. Außerdem ist vor kurzem meine Wakü eingetroffen. Also wäre dies der optimal Zeitpunkt für einen Wechsel.
Zitat: "_Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben_" Ich weiß nicht genau was ihr erwartet, aber ich habe bisher Erkenntnisse mit meinem Chieftec-Case, diversen Lian Li-Cases und einem Coolermaster Cosmos S gesammelt. Ein Vergleich gegen die derzeitige Referenz wäre somit möglich.
Eure Teilnahmebedingungen habe ich verstanden, erfülle und akzeptiere diese natürlich 

Zu Meiner Hardware:

E4300 @ 3,2 GHz bei 1,3V - wird heute durch einen Q6600 ausgetauscht
Gigabyte DS3P
2x 2 Gigabyte Arbeitsspeicher von G.Skill (DDR 800)
GeForce 9600GT - morgen kommt die zweite 96er GT 
400Gb Samsung / 320 GB WD
BeQuiet Darkpower 550W
DVD Brenner und DVD Laufwerk von Samsung
Chieftec BigTower​
Gekühlt werden die Komponenten mit Wasser. Falls es erwünscht ist, stände noch ein Scythe Mine zum Test zur Verfügung.

Viele Grüße Patrick

ps. Ich wohne in Nürnberg und könnte somit das Gehäuse zum Test abholen. Gibt das Bonuspunkte?


----------



## Fantomas (15. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Also hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest, eines dieser Gehäuse.
  Das ich angemeldet bin ist wohl unschwer zu erkennen, auf grund der Tatsache das ihr diesen Post hier liest 

  Soviel Erfahrung mit Gehäusen habe ich leider noch nicht, da ich meine Rechner meistens in die selben Gehäuse einbaue. Genau aus diesem Grund wollte ich mir sowieso demnächst ein neues Gehäuse zulegen. Ich habe dieses Jahr bereits 5 Rechner zusammen gebaut, leider gehört nur einer davon mir. Aber alle funktionieren einwandfrei. 
  12 Jahre Hardcore Deutschdrill und MS Word sei dank, habe ich auch eine ordentliche „Schreibe“
    Fotos sind gar kein Problem, da ich eine EOS 400D habe.     Ich möchte gerne eines dieser Gehäuse testen, da ich spaß dran hab zu „basteln“ viel mehr, als wie das später fertige Objekt zu nutzen. Was früher Lego war ist für mich heute PC-Systeme aufzubauen.
  Leider kann ich nur ein Luftgekühltes System anbieten, da eine WaKü für meine Zwecke „overkill“ ist.

  Meine Hardware:
  Mainboard:                     Abit IN9 32X-Max WiFi “Beast”
  Graka:                                 Zotac GF8800GTS (640MB)
  CPU:                                     Intel Core 2 Duo E6850
  Ram:            2GB OCZ DDR2-800
  CPU-Lüfter:                  Zalman CNPS 9700NT
  Netzteil:                            Coolermaster iGreen Power 500W
  2 x WD Festplatten
  3 x 120mm Lüfter
  DVD-Rom
  DVD Brenner
  WiFi-Karte
  TV-Karte

  Ich würde mich sehr über ein Exemplar freuen und hoffe nun einfach, das ich einer der Glücklichen Gewinner bin.

  Blessings

  Fantomas


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (15. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Alle Vorraussetzungen sind erfüllt.

Zu meiner Hardware:

PC:1

AMD Athlon 1800+ @ 2,1 gHz @ 1,664 V (Stabil)
MSI-6712
GeForce 6600GT AGP 8x 128MB
GeForce 4400Ti AGP

PC2:

AMD Athlon X2 6000+
Nividia GeForce 8800GTS 320MB
ASUS Mainboard
Lüftersteuerung Scythe Kama Meter 5.25" LCD Control Panel
LianLi PC7 SE-B/II
und diverse Festplatten und Laufwerke

Und warum ich das Gehäuse testen will? Weil mein altes nicht mal einen einzigen Gehäuselüfte hat und ich gerne Ausprobiern möchte, ob mit einem besseren Gehäuse merh OC bei GraKa und CPU möglich ist.


----------



## Adriano01702 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Hiermit melde ich mich für eins der Gehäuse:

Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Jo bin ich
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Ja die habe ich auch, von den alten dingern bis zu den modernen hatte ich alles.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Jo die habe ich auch.
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Jup Cam liegt neben mir.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben 
ok 
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Gerne!
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Hatte ich nicht vor, will keinen ärger.
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Jo,Sir
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Cool

*Warum will ich das Gehäuse?:*
Weil ich auch mal was auf PCGH dazu beitragen will und nicht immer nur zu guck wie die anderen sich die schwere arbeit machen. Dazu kommt noch das ich mich auch sehr für Gehäuse interessiere. Ich hoffe das ich ausgewählt werde, danke!

Meine Hardware:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600@2,4Ghz@Zalman CNPS9700LED
Leadtek Geforce 8800GTS 512
Asus P5B deluxe Wifi/AP
OCZ XTC Gold 800mhz
Trust 530Watt Netzteil
Laufwerk und ne Platte
Dannnoch modding kleinkram wie LED lüfer,Neonstangen


----------



## AGPfreak (15. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit gleich mal für eines der 3 Aerocool-Gehäuse.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein Sieht man ja
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben Vorhanden
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben Sollte da sein
- Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen Kodak Z710, 7,1 MP, 10x Zoom
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt) Sollte machbar sein
- Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen Eher unwahrscheinlich
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen Ist doch logisch
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen OK
- Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester Hört sich gut an

Mein System:
AMD Athlon 64 3200+ NewCastle
MSI K8N Neo V2.0c (nForce 3 250)
Sapphire Radeon X1650 PRO 512MB AGP
1x Samsung SP1213C (120GB)
1x Samsung HD103UJ (Na wieviel wohl?)
1,5 GB Ram
LC-Power 420W NT
3x Be Quiet Silent Wings (80 mm / 2 in Gebrauch)
AC Silencer ultra 64 TC
Casetek CK1016 Gehäuse

Warum ich gerade das von Aerocool möchte:
Einige meiner Komponenten sind regelrechte Hitzköpfe. Die CPU hat beim Hochfahren schon über 40°, knackt aber recht schnell die 50°-Marke.Beim OC komm ich wegen der Idle Temp von ca. 53° auch nicht weiter. Die GraKa liegt im Idle bei ~60°C, aber auch nur wenn der Lüfter dauerhaft mit 100% läuft, andernfalls bei ~66°. Im 3d Betrieb sind ohne OC schon mal 98° drin.
Die Top Temps der HDD betrugen trotz passiver Kühlung neulich 42°C. Ich hatte zeitweise eine alte Dunstabzugshaube als Kühlung, aber auf Dauer wars zu laut und außerdem hat's nach alten Bratenfett gestunken. Mich würde interessieren, ob das Gehäuse "monster cooling performance" für normale PC-Nutzung und leichtes OCen bringt. Weiterhin werde ich wahrscheinlich 2 120 mm Lüfter verbauen, um herauszufinden, ob der 400 mm Lüfter diesen Luftstrom behindert. Außerdem werde ich die Temperaturanzeige hinsichtlich Genauigkeit testen, etc...

Da ich außerdem grade über einen Neukauf von den Hauptkomponenten nachdenke, käme mir dieses Gehäuse passend, da ich so den jetzigen PC beim Alten belassen kann.

Kurzum: ich würde mich sehr freuen das Gehäuse testen zu dürfen.


----------



## doceddy (16. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Sehr gerne würde ich ein Gehäuse für Sie testen. Ich erfülle alle Teilnahmebedingungen und würde den Test sehr sorgfältig durchführen. 
Zur Zeit ist folgende Hardware in meinem Sunbeam-Gehäuse verbaut:
-C2Q 9300 @ 3GHz @ CoolerMaster Hyper6+
-Asus P5Q3 Deluxe
-OCZ DDR3-1066
-GF 8800GTS G92 @ AC Accelero S1
-LC-Power Netzteil 550W
( Nächsten Monat kommen eine 260GTX oder 280GTX und neues Netzteil dazu, und der CPU-Kühler wird ausgetauscht )
Wie Sie sehen können, ist mein Gehäuse der Hardware nicht würdig  Die Konzepte der beiden Cases finde ich sehr ansprechend.


----------



## Roman (17. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

*Hallo liebe PCGH-Extreme-Gemeinde *

Auch ich würde mich gerne, wie ich sehe gerade noch rechtzeitig, für den Lesertest eines Gehäuses bewerben. 


Doch warum sollte gerade ich eines dieser optisch und technisch sehr ansprechender Gehäuse bekommen?

Nunja, ich habe nun schon einige Jahre Erfahrung sowohl mit Gehäusen als auch der darin verbauten Hardware. Zu Beginn begnügte ich mich noch mit einem PC "von der Stange", sprich einem Komplett-PC. Mit der Zeit wurde mir das ganze aber zu langweilig und ich fing an aufzurüsten. Damit verbunden stieg jedoch auch die Lautstärke und Temperatur des Systems.

Da ich sehr großen Wert auf ruhiges Arbeiten / Spielen lege flossen bis jetzt schon einige hundert Euro nur in die Kühlung meiner Systeme. Als mein Noctua NH-U12P nicht ins Gehäuse passte, war es an der Zeit ein neues zu kaufen. Ich entschied mich für ein NZXT Alpha Case. Es war nicht allzu teuer und sieht auch recht schick aus. Von der Belüftung des Gehäuses bin ich allerdings nicht überzeugt. Um meinen Noctua CPU-Kühler zu verbauen musste ich den Seitenlüfter entfernen. An der Front kann nur ein 120x120x*20* mm Lüfter verbaut werden (nicht im Lieferumfang) und durch die sehr dünn geratenen Wände wirkt das ganze Gehäuse recht "billig". Daher wäre eines dieser sechs Gehäuse optimal für mich.

Besonderen Wert lege ich auf Folgendes:

- Lautstärke der Gehäuselüfter
- Stabilität des Gehäuses
- Verarbeitung / Vibrationen
- Durchdachter Aufbau für den Einbau der Hardware
- ansprechende Optik (den Bildern nach schon erfüllt)

- - - - - 

Doch nun zu den *Teilnahmebedingungen:*

 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
Das bin ich natürlich. Schon etwas länger, bin auch hin und wieder hier, wobei ich nicht immer was zu sagen habe und mich oft aufs Lesen beschränke.

 - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben
Siehe oben. Derzeit habe ich drei PCs um mich herum. Selbst habe ich schon mehrere selbst zusammengebaut, hatte aber auch schon fertige Komplettsysteme.

 - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Wie man hoffentlich in meiner Bewerbung sehen kann, sollte die Schreibe kein Problem darstellen.

 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, digitale Fotos zu machen
Kann ich mit meiner Sony DSC-S700 (7,2 Megapixel) machen.

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht über das Gehäuse auf PCGH Extreme schreiben (Details, worauf wir bei einem solchen Test wert legen, werden später direkt mit den "Gewinnern" geklärt)
Ich beherrsche das 10-Finger-System und scheue keinen ausführlichen Testbericht. 

  - Nach der Laufzeit des Testes dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen  Foren veröffentlichen
Das ist gut, wobei ich davon wahrscheinlich keinen Gebrauch machen werde.

 - Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr das Gehäuse nicht weiterverkaufen
Das habe ich nicht vor, da ich das Gehäuse wenn ihr mit meinem Testbericht zufrieden seid und ich es mit dem Case bin, behalten werde.

 - Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen
Sollte kein Problem darstellen.

 - Nach den Tests verbleibt das Gehäuse beim Tester
Sehr gut.

- - - - - 

Wie gewünscht noch mein aktuelles System:

Elitegroup A770M-A Mainboard (AM2+)

AMD Athlon X2 6400+, gekühlt von einem Noctua NH-U12P (mit zwei Lüftern - einem oben und einem zusätzlichen unten)

4GB (4x1) G.Skill DDR2 PC800 RAM (4-4-4-12)

Sapphire 3870 Ultimate (mit passivem Kühlkörper, wird von den Noctua-Lüftern darüber sowie einem Gehäuselüfter Gekühlt)

1000GB (2x500GB) Western Digital Caviar, S-ATAII, vor zwei Wochen gekauft und im RAID0 betrieben.

Hauppauge NOVA-S-Plus TV-Karte

Samsung DVD-Brenner (schwarz)

Seasonic 420W Netzteil

- - - - - 

Ich würde mich sehr über einen Lesertest mit PCGHX freuen und euch sicherlich nicht enttäuschen.


----------



## Oliver (18. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Die Bewerbungsfrist ist abgelaufen. Die Gewinner werden frühestens am Mittwoch per Zufallsgenerator ermittelt. Bis zum Erhalt der Gehäuse wird es aber auf jeden Fall bis nach der Games Convention dauern.


----------



## Oliver (20. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Die Auswahl wurde getroffen, und zwar vollgendermaßen: Mit einem Zufallsgenerator habe wir Post-Nummern generiert und die Bewerbung studiert. Waren wir der Meinung, dass die Bewerbung verbesserungswürdig ist, wurde eine neue Zahl generiert.

So hat jeder eine Chance auf den Test, falls die Bewerbung unsern Ansprüchen gerecht wird.

Die Gewinner werden von mir per PN angeschrieben und können ein Wunschgehäuse nennen. Wer zuerst kommt, erhält den Zuschlag.


----------



## Oliver (20. August 2008)

*AW: Werdet PCGH-Lesertester und testet eines von sechs Gehäusen auf Herz und Nieren*

Xenor, Atosch, Henry, zim, Hai0815 und Roman erhalten den Zuschlag! Die Gehäuse werden allerdings mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit erst nächste Woche verschickt.


----------

